# Announcing the registration of the Valentina Tershkova watch project.



## El Monitor (Jun 20, 2008)

*ANNOUNCING THE REGISTRATION OF THE VOSTOK AMPHIBIAN "VALENTINA TERESHKOVA":*​
Hi all,

First of all, and to avoid misunderstandings, please, take five minutes to read the following information about all aspects of the Valentina Tereshkova project.

Thanks!

Here we´re,announcing the registration of the Vostok Amphibian Valentina Tereshkova watch.It´s a Limited Edition watch to commemorate the 50[SUP]th[/SUP] Anniversary ofthe first woman to fly in space.

The V.Tproject was born in WUS and developed by the HdR forum team work.
We would want to share the project with all of you, and also with our friendly forums:

From Spain:HdR Forum ( www.hablemosderelojes.com)
From France: FmR Forum: ( www.montres-russes.org/forum) 
From CIS (Commonwealth of Independent ex-USSR states): Watch.Ru forum ( http://forum.watch.ru/showthread.php?p=1340034#post1340034 )

Special thanks to: 

Michele: WUS moderator and owner of the original idea.
Mamurai: Designer of the first 4 dials design.
ManoloCasva: Designer of the final 4 dials design. 
P. Maier GmbH: Official distributor and collaborator for the HdR team work.
Mr. Vitalij Podiachev: Vostok General Manager.
HdR forumteam work: Development and international coordination.

P*LEASE,NOTE:*

Of course,first chance to take the V.T watches is for all forumers, but:
We havereceived some petitions to take pieces from external sellers.
External sellers will be authorized to sell watches at higher prices.
Time to give the chance for sellers: 1 month after starting project.
Please, if you want your watch at the current prices, don´t delay your reserve/s.

*PROJECT BACKGROUND:*

June, 1963: Valentina Tereshkova was the first woman and the first civilian to fly in space.

More information:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Valentina_Tereshkova

First steeps of the project:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/watch-valentina-553314.html


*GENERAL ASPECTS OF THE V.T PROJECT:*

It´s a 400 pcs. Limited Edition watch, powered by the well-know Vostok Amphibian watches.
No numbered Limited Edition, and no more watches will be made.

Vostok Amphibian technical aspects:

*AM-420:*


Automatic / self-winding mechanism 
Central second hand 
Calibre 2416B, 31 ruby jewels 
Totally wound watch runs not less than 31 hours 
Shock resistance balance 
Water resistant up to 20 atm 
Calendar 
Luminous hands und markers 
Diameter 40 mm 
Rotating Bezel 
Stainless steel case 
Stainless steel screw-down back

*AM-710 "*New bezel":


Precision automatic / self-winding mechanism 
Central second hand 
Calibre 2416B, 31ruby jewels 
Totally wound watch runs not less than 31 hours 
Shock resistance balance 
Water resistant up to 20 atm 
Calendar 
Luminous hands und markers 
Case size 44 x 42 mm 
New Rotating Bezel 
Solid stainless steel case 
Authentic steel bracelet 
Stainless steel screw-down back 




*"V.TERESHKOVA" COLLECTION:*

*AM-420 *(Round case / red dial): 100 pcs. Limited Edition.












*AM-420 *(Round case / blue dial): 100 pcs. Limited Edition












*AMM-710 *("New bezel" / black dial): 100 pcs. Limited Edition.












*AMM-710 *("New bezel" / blue dial): 100 pcs. Limited Edition.









​
*TIMING, PRICING, INFORMATION AND CORRECT WAY TO ADD NEW RESERVES:*

Vostok is developing our watches.
Remaining time for making and delivery: 3-4 months (approximately). 

*DEADLINE TO ADD NEW RESERVES:* You can take your reserve from today till 1[SUP]st [/SUP]September. 
Please, be ready with the possibility to an incoming "out of stock".

*AVAILABILITY: *We´ll not make another portion of watches, that´s a closed Limited Edition watches, so please, don`t delay your reserves if you´re really interested.

*AUTHORIZED RESERVES:* 1 to 4 pieces per forumer. 

*TO AVOID CHANGES AND INCONVENIENCES:* Please, be sure to ask for a new reserve!!
No problem to add a new one after your first petition, but it´s a problem to delete or change reserves once done. Take your time, but each time you add a new reserve, do it as your final decision. 

*PRICES:*

*AM-420 *Red or blue dial: *79 €** (euros) ............... NON - EU COUNTRIES:** 67 €** (euros)*
*AMM-710"*New bezel" Black or blue dial: *89 € **(euros) ..........NON - EU COUNTRIES: **75 € **(euros)

**VERY IMPORTANT!!!* *To all non-EU forumers, please, advise me when you add your reserve.
If you don´t advise you´re not an EU forumer, you will pay the current price with VAT included.

*
*SHIPMENT COST TO WORLDWIDE: (by DHL from Germany and state post office on delivery to each country)*

1 or 2 watches: *6 €** (euros)*
3 or 4 watches: *12 €** (euros)*

*PAYMENTMETHODS AUTHORIZED:* Paypal / Bank transfer.

*WARRANTY: *1 year warranty from manufacturer.

That´s a project born in a forum and coordinated by forumers. 
P.Maier GmbH is helping us, but they can´t assume the 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] year of warranty, so we just can offer the manufacturer warranty.

Anyway, in case of damage or bad function, we can send the watch to P. Maier GmbH to be repaired (as our official technical service).


*INSTRUCTIONS TO ADD A NEW RESERVE: *You must show your interest for the different watch models (on this thread). At the same time, you must send a private message to El Monitor or Paulo, including your payment method:

- If you will pay via Paypal, you must give us your Paypal account.
- If you prefere to pay via Bank transfer (bank located in Germany), we will give you all data to do the payment.

- Paymentsmust be done in advance:

a) Via Paypal: You´ll receive the payment request between the next 24-48 hours from your confirmation by private message. Payment request must be agreed between the next 24-72 hours.

b) Via bank transfer: You will receive all data bank to do the payment. Bank transfer must be done between next 24-72 hours.


*ADVERTISEMENT:*

1. New reserves only will be officially added just when you have sent your payment method to El Monitor or Paulo.

2. P.Maier GmbH can´t assume bank commissions. Not "shared" commissions are possible if you pay via bank transfer. 
Please, keep it clear with your bank officer.

*GENERAL RESERVE LIST: *We have open a spreadsheet (public access) to organize all reserves and important information about each situation. You are free to visit the spreadsheet (and check your own reserves).

Spreadsheet for the V.T project: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Akwj5DjcDJhOdDNHQ2ZVNEJicmFEbGY1M0tqanAwTEE#gid=0

Thanks to all people who are collaborating with us to make this project real.

Good luck!

Greetings


----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

Please reserve for me: 1 AMM-710 ("New bezel" / black dial): 100 pcs.Limited Edition.


----------



## 20ATM (Feb 11, 2006)

I would like to order a red AM-420 and a blue AMM-710 and like to use Paypal for payment.

Thanks,

CP.


----------



## JRMTactical (May 4, 2011)

RESERVE 1 RED AM-420 "NEW BEZEL" --PayPal will be my payment choice

Bobby

--PM was sent


----------



## 10 ATM (Jun 1, 2011)

Hereby reserving *1 off AMM 710 black (new bezel) / paypal

*PM will be sent​


----------



## 451t8 (Mar 27, 2012)

I would like to order 1 AMM-710 black and 1 AM-420 red.
PM was already sent to El Monitor


----------



## amphibic (Mar 25, 2012)

I would like to order a AMM-710 ("New bezel" / black dial). I will pay with PayPal.
Thanks.

-----------------------------------------------
canceled because of probable custom problems
I am sorry...
-----------------------------------------------


----------



## Ratfacedgit (Dec 27, 2011)

Please reserve one AMM-710 blue New Bezel. Paypal, PM sent.

Dan


----------



## Tarquin (Dec 24, 2011)

*AMM-710 ("New bezel" / black dial)
*

Paypal payment ok

PM sent


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

Hello,

I would like one AM-420 Blue dial and one AMM-710 Blue dial.

Thankyou.


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

Please reserve me.
I would like 1 of each of the following please.
3 watches in total.

AM-420 red
AMM-710 black
AMM-710 blue

I choose to do payment via paypal.
Thank you

Also,... sincerest apologies for raising any blood pressures for the organizers...


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

i'd like to reserve a AMM-710 black dial new bezel payment by paypal

Chris


----------



## ashok9363 (Aug 29, 2009)

Kindly reserve for me, 1 RED AM-420 with New Bezel, if possible. I will pay via PayPal.

- Ashok


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

Please reserve one off AMM-710 Blue New bezel @ 89 + 6 =95 Euro
payment by PayPal .
PM already sent 

Many thanks Carlos and all, cheers


----------



## windy1 (Apr 2, 2009)

can you please reserve me am 1 RED AM-420 pay with paypal 
all the best 
windy 1


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

I would like to reserve* one piece of **AM-420 *(Round case / red dial), payment via paypal

PM will be sent soon.


----------



## tgerno (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm in for an AMM-710 Blue dial.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Please reserve one AM-420 Red. Payment by PayPal; PM sent.

Thanks to the organizers for this great opportunity!

EDIT: I am in the US, NOT in EU (no VAT for me!)

Kyle


----------



## Oldheritage (Jan 3, 2009)

I would like to reserve 1 *AM-420 (Round case / blue dial).* Payment by paypal.


----------



## Lucidor (Jul 29, 2009)

I would like to reserve one AMM-710 "new bezel" black. Payment via PayPal. PM will be sent shortly.


----------



## kinaed (Feb 20, 2006)

Please reserve one of the following:*
AMM-710 *("New bezel" / black dial): 100 pcs. Limited Edition.

PM sent.

-k


----------



## El Monitor (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi guys,

All reserves was added succesfully
You could take a look at the spreadsheet on a couple hours.

Thank you.


----------



## El Monitor (Jun 20, 2008)

kinaed said:


> Please reserve one of the following:*
> AMM-710 *("New bezel" / black dial): 100 pcs. Limited Edition.
> 
> PM sent.
> ...


Please, don´t forget to send your Paypal account.

Thanks.


----------



## frantsous (Feb 11, 2011)

Please reserve me.
I would like 1 of each of the following please.
3 watches in total.

AM-420 red
AMM-710 black
AMM-710 blue

I choose to do payment via paypal.
Thank you


----------



## frantsous (Feb 11, 2011)

One question about prices and taxes.

Do the price include european VAT?

If yes (should be), outside of European Market, we should have the 19% VAT off .... Everytime I ordered from Irina, The included VAT 19% was reimbursed for non-european people.

Thank you!


----------



## Matt_K (Jan 12, 2010)

So it appears I previously reserved in the wrong thread.
Please note me down for an AM-420 round case / red dial and an AM-710 new bezel / blue dial.
PM with PayPal account sent.


----------



## Timepiece Tenderfoot (Oct 27, 2010)

I would like to reserve an *AM420 Red* and a* AMM710 Blue* and I will pay with Paypal.
I will PM my Paypal account.

I'm so glad to see this project progress and hope everyone hops on board.
Thank to our mods at WUS and El Monitor and our friends at HdR


----------



## JagSagaz (Feb 8, 2011)

*Spreadsheet updated and main statistics*

Reservations up to date in the spreadsheet. Received paypal accounts will be updated soon.

You can check that we have added two charts with the most relevant statistics:

- Number of reservations by forum
- Number of pieces of each model by forum

*¡¡99 watches reserved so far!!
AM-420 red dial wins with 36 units* ;-)


----------



## chrononoob (Feb 20, 2012)

I would like to reserve 1 AMM-710 ("New bezel" / black dial) and 1 AM-420 (Round case / red dial)

payment by paypal. 

Thanks.


----------



## JRMTactical (May 4, 2011)

frantsous said:


> One question about prices and taxes.
> 
> Do the price include european VAT?
> 
> ...


+1 inquiring minds want to know...


----------



## El Monitor (Jun 20, 2008)

frantsous said:


> One question about prices and taxes.
> 
> Do the price include european VAT?
> 
> ...


Let me see and I will let you know.

Thanks.


----------



## dominichimself (May 28, 2008)

I would like to reserve 1 AMM-710 ("New bezel" / black dial).
Payment by paypal.


----------



## watch22 (Oct 25, 2008)

AM420 blue for me - paypal

Sending paypal


----------



## nozh2002 (May 21, 2010)

Did you guys bother to contact Valentina herself to tell her about this project?
Is she having one of this watch?


----------



## JRMTactical (May 4, 2011)

nozh2002 said:


> Did you guys bother to contact Valentina herself to tell her about this project?
> Is she having one of this watch?


I wondered the same thing a while back, it was mentioned in the original thread.... I looked up her bio, and the info said she is VERY reclusive and doesn't do much in the way of public appearances, etc. I WOULD like to see her get a one of a kind dial...maybe in Gold or Silver... BUT, I'm a mere peon...what do I know?..


----------



## watch22 (Oct 25, 2008)

Hmm - in the US you can't publish somebody's image without their permission. I couldn't print tshirts with a picture of Madonna, for example.

Maybe it's different in Russia.


----------



## nozh2002 (May 21, 2010)

JRMTactical said:


> I wondered the same thing a while back, it was mentioned in the original thread.... I looked up her bio, and the info said she is VERY reclusive and doesn't do much in the way of public appearances, etc. I WOULD like to see her get a one of a kind dial...maybe in Gold or Silver... BUT, I'm a mere peon...what do I know?..


I see no other way but send her link to both threads as request through Russian Parliament web site.
She is very important person and very busy - but I hope she will have time to look at this and may be
even replay...


----------



## Newtimer (Apr 20, 2009)

One *AM-420 *(Round case / red dial), PayPal


----------



## heisner (May 13, 2012)

I would like to reserve an *AM420 Red* and I will pay with Paypal.
I will PM my Paypal account.

Many thanks for this opportunity!


----------



## ObZerver (Dec 13, 2011)

1 x *AM-420 *Red dial. Paypal.
Thanks.

PM on the way.


----------



## jeevesa (Jan 24, 2011)

1 x *AM-420 blue* dial. Paypal payment.
Thank you

PM on the way


----------



## chetwin (Jan 2, 2012)

Please reserve for me a red AM-420 and use PayPal for payment.Regards.


----------



## sgtiger (Feb 13, 2007)

1 x *AM-420 RED

I will use paypal for payment. PM sent.*


----------



## geekgeek (Apr 27, 2012)

AM-420 red dial x 1
AM-710 blue dial x 1

PM sent, thanks for organising!


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

I have decided to order another piece of *AMM-710 *("New bezel" / black dial). Payment via paypal.

PM is on its way. Thanks


----------



## redfever (Jun 7, 2012)

Please reserve for me: 1 x AMM-710 ("New bezel" / Blue dial)

Paypal - PM Sent - Non EU member


----------



## SiebSp (Nov 1, 2006)

I want to order 1 (one) AMM-710 blue dial.
I will pay by paypall.


----------



## El Monitor (Jun 20, 2008)

nozh2002 said:


> Did you guys bother to contact Valentina herself to tell her about this project?
> Is she having one of this watch?


Valentina will be at Starmus festival (Tenerife, Spain) next week, and probably we could take the chance to talk a short time with her.
She visit Spain a lot of times and she has good russian and spanish friends living there in Asturias (north Spain).
Hopefully we could arrange a short meeting and present her our respect. :-!



chetwin said:


> Please reserve for me a red AM-420 and use PayPal for payment.Regards.


Another one???
I have already listed a piece of AM-420 red.
Please, take it clear for us.

Thanks.


----------



## El Monitor (Jun 20, 2008)

*IMPORTANT ADVERTISEMENT:*

*All NON-UE forumers, take the prices without VAT.

AM-420:......... 67 €
AMM-710:....... 75 €

PLEASE, *forumers who have done your reserves and they are not EU countries, send me a PM to check the final prices for them.


I´m sorry for the inconveniences.


----------



## Yunzi (Dec 16, 2011)

Please reserve 
1x AMM-710 in Black.

Payment by paypal. PM sent in next 5 mins...


----------



## mjtyson (Mar 29, 2011)

I would like to order one *AMM-710 *("New bezel" / black dial). Payment via paypal. If that is not available, I'll take the blue one.

PM is on its way. Thanks


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

I would like to reserve an AMM 710 with blue dial/new bezel. Payment via PayPal. I will PM later today


----------



## colt (Aug 8, 2007)

PM sent for a blue AM420... cheers


----------



## Ratfacedgit (Dec 27, 2011)

Please reserve one AM-420, red. PM sent.

Thank you, Dan


----------



## chetwin (Jan 2, 2012)

El Monitor said:


> Another one???
> I have already listed a piece of AM-420 red.
> Please, take it clear for us.
> 
> Thanks.


El Monitor,
sorry for the confusion, I'm not ordering another one.

My total order is 1x red AM-420.

Regards.


----------



## El Monitor (Jun 20, 2008)

Ok guys, all reserves are succesfully added.

You could take a look at the updated spreadsheet on a couple hours.
Please, if you find mistakes on the spreadsheet, let me know to change it.

I guess all collection will be out of stock very soon, it´s incredible!! 
That means this hommage and Amphibian watches are much appreciated for a big part of forumers who llok for exclusive watches or collectable watches.

Congrats to all. |>


----------



## Ratfacedgit (Dec 27, 2011)

El Monitor said:


> Ok guys, all reserves are succesfully added.
> 
> You could take a look at the updated spreadsheet on a couple hours.
> Please, if you find mistakes on the spreadsheet, let me know to change it.
> ...


Thank you, sir. Much appreciated. I am sure the entire WUS board feels this way. :-!


----------



## JagSagaz (Feb 8, 2011)

Bloodtkr said:


> Please reserve one AMM-710 blue New Bezel. Paypal, PM sent.
> 
> Dan





Bloodtkr said:


> Please reserve one AM-420, red. PM sent.
> 
> Thank you, Dan


If I have not misunderstood you, you want to reserve two watches: AMM-710 blue New Bezel and AM-420, red, don't you?


----------



## Ratfacedgit (Dec 27, 2011)

JagSagaz said:


> If I have not misunderstood you, you want to reserve two watches: AMM-710 blue New Bezel and AM-420, red, don't you?


Yes, that is correct.

Dan


----------



## JagSagaz (Feb 8, 2011)

Bloodtkr said:


> Yes, that is correct.
> 
> Dan


All right! ;-)


----------



## Senignol (Sep 18, 2010)

I would like to reserve 1 *AMM-710 *("New bezel" / black dial), please.


----------



## azoria (Aug 11, 2009)

I would like to reserve* one piece of **AM-420 *(Round case / red dial), payment via paypal

PM will be sent soon. 
Actually PM already sent to Paulo, just waiting for payment instructions​


----------



## El Monitor (Jun 20, 2008)

Forumers:

- watch22
- newtimer
- Timepiece Tenderfoot (you send me an incorrect Paypal account)
- Ham2
- Senignol

Please, send me your Paypal accounts in order to keep things updated.
If you don´t send it on next 48h, your orders should be canceled.

Thanks.


----------



## El Monitor (Jun 20, 2008)

El Monitor said:


> *IMPORTANT ADVERTISEMENT:*
> 
> *All NON-UE forumers, take the prices without VAT.
> 
> ...


I quote myself to advise all people once again.

Please, all NON EU forumers that haven´t advise this situation, send me a PM to check the prices of their watches (without VAT).

Thanks.


----------



## pwalsh21 (Jan 13, 2009)

I would like to reserve the following:

1 AMM-710 BLACK
1 AMM-710 BLUE

PayPal preferred, PM sent.

Thanks so much for doing such a terrific job organizing this, guys.

Patrick


----------



## El Monitor (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi guys,

We´re checking all reserves previously (before to send it to Irina Maier), but I thik you´ll receive the payment request (if there are not problems) on next 0-48 hours from now.

Please, take a look at the spreadsheet to review your reserves, maybe we can take some mistakes (I hope not) :-!

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Akwj5DjcDJhOdDNHQ2ZVNEJicmFEbGY1M0tqanAwTEE#gid=0

Thanks again.


----------



## Daboryder (May 11, 2011)

Red Amm-420 please, PayPal.


----------



## wood (Dec 3, 2011)

One AMM -710 Blue dial "New Bezel" !!!

Thanks!

wood


----------



## Rwatch (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi Carlos,

I would like to order a red AM-420 and a blue AM-420, 
If possible, Can I select the no. of them both are 008/100
payment by Paypal.

Thank you for your help again.

Rwatch.


----------



## heisner (May 13, 2012)

El Monitor said:


> Please, take a look at the spreadsheet to review your reserves, maybe we can take some mistakes (I hope not) :-!
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Akwj5DjcDJhOdDNHQ2ZVNEJicmFEbGY1M0tqanAwTEE#gid=0


Hi El Monitor,

I wonder if you could update the link - the current one goes to Sheet "Reserv. BCKUP" which can be slightly misleading 
The correct one is 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Akwj5DjcDJhOdDNHQ2ZVNEJicmFEbGY1M0tqanAwTEE#gid=4

Thanks


----------



## chetwin (Jan 2, 2012)

Rmatch,
There are no numbers on the watches.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

Well that was fast.
Had an invoice already, and paid.

Can't wait


----------



## Recoil (Sep 15, 2011)

arktika1148 said:


> Well that was fast.
> Had an invoice already, and paid.
> 
> Can't wait


Me Too !


----------



## Ratfacedgit (Dec 27, 2011)

Recoil said:


> Me Too !


Same here, these guys work fast, all paid up.


----------



## steven.w42 (Apr 6, 2012)

I would like to reserve 1 AM-420 with a red dial, and one AM-720 with a black dial..

Please and thank you!


----------



## steven.w42 (Apr 6, 2012)

steven.w42 said:


> 1 AM-420 with a red dial, and one AM-720 with a black dial...
> 
> Please and thank you!


Payment will be through pay-pal..


----------



## El Monitor (Jun 20, 2008)

steven.w42 said:


> Payment will be through pay-pal..


Ok, send me your Paypal account via PM.

Thanks.

*NOTE:* Please, if you are out of EU countries, let me know to apply the correct prices.


----------



## steven.w42 (Apr 6, 2012)

El Monitor said:


> Ok, send me your Paypal account via PM.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> *NOTE:* Please, if you are out of EU countries, let me know to apply the correct prices.


hi there PM sent


----------



## koutouzoff (May 3, 2011)

How can Vostok make profit with such low prices??? For such a small batch, it should be around 250€!
That's a good deal for the forum's members... not sure it is a good perspective for the company?


----------



## hb5 (Jan 21, 2012)

They are selling regular Amphibias for similar prices so prices for this limited edition are expected I would say. I am sure they are not stupid to make watches which are unprofitable.


----------



## koutouzoff (May 3, 2011)

As far as I understood they were selling at loss and were almost bankrupted... I hope I am wrong!


----------



## Colin63 (Mar 10, 2010)

I would like to reserve a AMM-710 ("New bezel" / black dial). I will pay with PayPal.
Thanks.

PM sent


----------



## hb5 (Jan 21, 2012)

koutouzoff said:


> As far as I understood they were selling at loss and were almost bankrupted... I hope I am wrong!


Me too. Selling watches without having any kind of profit on every watch would be really disastrous.


----------



## JRMTactical (May 4, 2011)

I LOVE THE LITERAL DIAL TRANSLATION "заказ.уочюсик" = "order uochyusik"


----------



## chetwin (Jan 2, 2012)

They don't have any distribution / retail margins I assume.


----------



## koutouzoff (May 3, 2011)

yes, but they don't have volume as well... at such price, you really need big volumes to absorb your fixed costs (they have a plant)


----------



## Ratfacedgit (Dec 27, 2011)

This is a quote from the original post;

"Of course,first chance to take the V.T watches is for all forumers, but:
We havereceived some petitions to take pieces from external sellers.
External sellers will be authorized to sell watches at higher prices.
Time to give the chance for sellers: 1 month after starting project.
Please, if you want your watch at the current prices, don´t delay your reserve/s."

If any units are left after 1 month I'm sure prices will rise considerably. 
Within 24 hours 170 units have been reserved/sold.

Dan


----------



## Bobzep (Oct 30, 2010)

Reserve an AM 420 red dial, round case for me, please.


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

Request submitted via private message. Thx.


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

I am going to register under a different name so I can order more. I think DolfeDol would be a good pseudonym. Untold riches coming my way as soon as July <cackling laugh>


----------



## El Monitor (Jun 20, 2008)

koutouzoff said:


> How can Vostok make profit with such low prices??? For such a small batch, it should be around 250€!
> That's a good deal for the forum's members... not sure it is a good perspective for the company?


I guess you forget who is working behind the door to get this prices.

We (HdR team work) have a very nice relation with many people around the russian watch-world, and of course, we work hard to find and offer exclusive watches for all forumers (without commercial purposes), just to cover costs and give a little benefit for the professionals who work for us.
It´s not a secret, just look for the things you want and work hard, honestly and humbly.

Greetings.

Edit post: Don´t worry, manufacturer have their benefits, not bankrupt are coming.


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

Wow those chaps are fast. Already got my confirmation from El Monitor. Now quickly sign in as DolfeDol, FoldeFold, and LoldeFolf, and order a few more ..... ;-)


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

> They don't have any distribution / retail margins I assume.


Their technology has also, I believe the term to be, amorticized (or something like that, i.e. they are not paying for their machines anymore, not for the past 50 years or so I guess).


----------



## El Monitor (Jun 20, 2008)

DolleDolf said:


> Wow those chaps are fast. Already got my confirmation from El Monitor. Now quickly sign in as DolfeDol, FoldeFold, and LoldeFolf, and order a few more ..... ;-)


Oh,oh, bad boy!! :-d

Well, if you do it, it´s not my responsability,I guess it´s a question to be reviewed for the WUS moderators... ??? :think:

Respect, please. :-!


----------



## Generalskie (Aug 15, 2011)

One red AM-420 and one black AMM-710 for me please !
Paypal and non-EU country.
PM will come shortly.
Thanks !


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

Goes to show that with some clever marketing Vostok really could sell a lot of watches.

How about a special series for this guy? He certainly deserves one ....


----------



## casa (Jun 8, 2011)

I would like to order 1 AMM-710 black and 1 AM-420 red. I will pay with Paypal. PM will come shortly. Thanks!


----------



## JRMTactical (May 4, 2011)

DolleDolf said:


> I am going to register under a different name so I can order more. I think DolfeDol would be a good pseudonym. Untold riches coming my way as soon as July <cackling laugh>


HOW INGENIOUS!!! NO ONE will notice!! :roll: LOLOL!!!! :-d


----------



## guan (Nov 18, 2007)

AMM-710 Black.
AMM-710 Blue
Payment by Paypal.
Thanks !


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

Shhhh CRAmtjaltic, shhhh .....


----------



## azoria (Aug 11, 2009)

_Bump....


----------



## JagSagaz (Feb 8, 2011)

azoria said:


> For some unknown reason, I`ve posted *11 hours ago *a reservation for a *AM-420 *(Round case / *RED* dial): 100 pcs. Limited Edition, and PM Paulo, but strangely until now, I haven`t received any confirmation, or my name is listed in the reservation list, maybe I forgot something?????.:think:
> 
> *PLEASE!!!!!!!!*, I want to confirm the reservation, and now I`ve sent a PM to *El Monitor *and I whish to pay by Bank transfer at this time. I hope I`m still on time...:roll:


Hi azoria!

Don't worry for your reservation, since it was correctly wrote down in the spreadsheet when you posted it (#62). You can check it here (row 112). I'm afraid you were using the "old" link which directs to another sheet in the same spreadsheet. That one is no longer being updated and only remains as a backup we made before changing the spreadsheet design (just in case anything went wrong ;-)).

On the other hand, now that you have sent the pm to El Monitor, you will soon receive the information required to make the bank transfer.

Regards b-)


----------



## azoria (Aug 11, 2009)

JagSagaz said:


> Hi azoria!
> 
> Don't worry for your reservation, since it was correctly wrote down in the spreadsheet when you posted it (#62). You can check it here (row 112). I'm afraid you were using the "old" link which directs to another sheet in the same spreadsheet. That one is no longer being updated and only remains as a backup we made before changing the spreadsheet design (just in case anything went wrong ;-)).
> 
> ...


Thank`s man!!! Now I am reassured...
So I was looking at the wrong place then... My sincere apologies to Paulo and El Monitor for the mis-understanding.o|

I´m not really very familiar in managing Paypal anyway, so I´ll pay the other way. Just want the privilege of having the watch.


----------



## JagSagaz (Feb 8, 2011)

azoria said:


> Thank`s man!!! Now I am reassured...
> So I was looking at the wrong place then... My sincere apologies to Paulo and El Monitor for the mis-understanding.o|
> 
> I´m not really very familiar in managing Paypal anyway, so I´ll pay the other way. Just want the privilege of having the watch.


:-!


----------



## Ryzyn (May 21, 2012)

Hello, I would like to reserve one AMM-710 Blue, new bezel. I will be paying by Paypal and am going to immediately send the account name by PM.


----------



## Serevro (May 19, 2010)

Hi, I want to have a red dial.

Thanks!


----------



## El Monitor (Jun 20, 2008)

azoria said:


> For some unknown reason, I`ve posted *11 hours ago *a reservation for a *AM-420 *(Round case / *RED* dial): 100 pcs. Limited Edition, and PM Paulo, but strangely until now, I haven`t received any confirmation, or my name is listed in the reservation list, I might have forgotten something?????:-s, if so I`m sorry for any mistake:roll:.
> 
> *PLEASE!!!!!!!!*, Again, I want to confirm the reservation, and now I`ve sent a PM to *El Monitor *and I whish to pay by Bank transfer at this time. I hope I`m still on time...:roll:


You have sent a PM to Paulo to tell him you want this piece, and payment via Paypal. I was waiting for your Paypal account, but never got it.
Why do you shout now??

Take a little relax, please.

Thanks.


----------



## meranom (Nov 22, 2009)

koutouzoff said:


> How can Vostok make profit with such low prices??? For such a small batch, it should be around 250€!
> That's a good deal for the forum's members... not sure it is a good perspective for the company?


We have suggested to make watches at lower price

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/watch-valentina-553314-5.html#post4155606


----------



## colt (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi,

I'm still waiting for a paypal request...

regards,

Nick


----------



## ObZerver (Dec 13, 2011)

colt said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm still waiting for a paypal request...
> 
> ...


Me too. With cash in my hands.


----------



## Girolamo (Oct 8, 2011)

​


----------



## Girolamo (Oct 8, 2011)

+Customs Taxes + VAT (EU residents) + Shipping , etc



meranom said:


> We have suggested to make watches at lower price
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/watch-valentina-553314-5.html#post4155606


----------



## El Monitor (Jun 20, 2008)

colt said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm still waiting for a paypal request...
> 
> ...


Don't worry, it's not easy to work 200 Paypal payment requests on a day.

Each day, will be sent a portion of requests.
Yestarday was 65, today we will see.
Please take a little patience.

Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## SuXarik (Aug 23, 2011)

I would like to reserve 1 piece of AM-420 (Round case / red dial), payment via paypal
Thank You.


----------



## El Monitor (Jun 20, 2008)

People who have sent PMs to my PM box, please, don't worry, I will check all on a couple hours.

Please, keep in mind to advise if you are not EU country to rest VAT on prices.

Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Invoice recieved and paid yesterday, and confirmation recieved from Irina Maier  

Chris


----------



## marty0341 (Dec 21, 2011)

PM sent.


----------



## El Monitor (Jun 20, 2008)

*IMPORTANT NOTE:

*WUS and HdR forums, we sent to Vostok two different designs for the AMM-710 "new bezel".

That was:

*a) The normal dial (using a AM base dial)
b) The "double lume dot" (using a KOM base dial)
*
We was talking about it and both staffs we liked the "double lume dot" dial.
Maybe this dial is different and exclusive to use on a AMM-710, but we want to know what do you think about.

Now, Vostok and Irina Maier are working to make real the b) option, and we will agree it if finally it could be possible to work.

The "double lume dot" dial:



















The base AM dial:



















Hopefully Vostok can make the double lume dot dial for this amazing project.

Enjoy!


----------



## dl76 (Jun 20, 2012)

Hello,
Please reserve one AM-420 red bezel. Paypal, Location UK. PM sent
Thanks
Dave


----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

_*IMPORTANT NOTE:

*WUS and HdR forums, we sent to Vostok two different designs for the AMM-710 "new bezel".

That was:

*a) The normal dial (using a AM base dial)
b) The "double lume dot" (using a KOM base dial)
*
We was talking about it and both staffs we liked the "double lume dot" dial.
Maybe this dial is different and exclusive to use on a AMM-710, but we want to know what do you think about.

Now, Vostok and Irina Maier are working to make real the b) option, and we will agree it if finally it could be possible to work.

_I thought the AMM-710 ("New bezel" / black dial) was a 100 piece limited edition watch? Does this mean we are going to add two lume dots to the dial and make another 100?

Maybe if the dial colour was different (i.e. red or green).


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

In regard to the proposition of the double lume dot dial,....
If it is a choice of one or the other, it would be the double lume dot for me.
However, Polmax poses a valid question.
I'm hoping the project remains at an edition of 400 as planned, but with the double lume dot as a revision on the AMM versions.


----------



## meranom (Nov 22, 2009)

Girolamo said:


> +Customs Taxes + VAT (EU residents) + Shipping , etc


Customs taxes - NO - because we always send as GIFT with cost 10 usd 
VAT - NO
Shipping 9-10 usd (For 2 watches (over 100 usd)- FREE shipping)
Total 85 usd approx (for 2 watches - 75 usd)

Хозяин - барин.


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

I have just received a paypal invoice and paid for the watches already! Thanks a lot guys.


----------



## mjtyson (Mar 29, 2011)

chirs1211 said:


> Invoice recieved and paid yesterday, and confirmation recieved from Irina Maier
> 
> Chris


Did your invoice come to your email, or how did you receive it? I have not yet received my invoice.


----------



## Girolamo (Oct 8, 2011)

meranom said:


> Customs taxes - NO - because we always send as GIFT with cost 10 usd
> VAT - NO
> Shipping 9-10 usd (For 2 watches (over 100 usd)- FREE shipping)
> Total 85 usd approx (for 2 watches - 75 usd)
> ...


That is not the legal way to work and sell watches. All watches must go with your statement and its corresponding VAT when making purchases outside the EU. Of course, with registered mail DHL, invoice and warranty.

But if you work in this way, this project is not interested. Furthermore, it is better to have a technical service in Europe, not Russia.

Another gentleman in your service.

PD: USD 85= 67€ (same price as our price without VAT and including invoice, insured shipment, custom box, Haribos...)


----------



## El Monitor (Jun 20, 2008)

*PLEASE NOTE:

*Payment requests are being sent by portions.
I mean, day by day P.Maier GmbH will send 40,60... payment requests.
We´re coordinating all working, and it´s not easy to take it so fast as you could think.

Please, take a little patience.

Thanks.


----------



## marty0341 (Dec 21, 2011)

I think the double lume looks better.


----------



## watch22 (Oct 25, 2008)

I got a question by PM - answered it - then got another notification of a PM question, but no text in the PM.

So - have I answered all the required questions now?

Thanks


----------



## El Monitor (Jun 20, 2008)

watch22 said:


> I got a question by PM - answered it - then got another notification of a PM question, but no text in the PM.
> 
> So - have I answered all the required questions now?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, it was answered between quotes.

I´m advertising all people to tell me if they´re out of an EU country (for more than 3 times on the thread, and also on the first page).
I had no answer from many people out of EU countries, but just when the payment request is received, you take some reaction....?¿?

*PLEASE AND PLEASE AND PLEASE:* People who take a watch and who lives out of a EU country, should advise to take the correct price without VAT.

Please, help us to do the things good, I guess it´s not so difficult.

Thanks.


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

I hope to be on time, PLEASE I want *AMM-710 *New bezel / black dial qty: 1
PM sent to know how to BANK TRANSFER!

I'm not an EU resident!

thanks a lot!


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

double dotted 12 star looks amazing I really love that from my Komandirskie


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

I prefer the naked red star without the double-lumed hat. Just a little cleaner design in my eyes.


----------



## Paulo (Feb 14, 2006)

mysterian said:


> In regard to the proposition of the double lume dot dial,....
> If it is a choice of one or the other, it would be the double lume dot for me.
> However, Polmax poses a valid question.
> I'm hoping the project remains at an edition of 400 as planned, but with the double lume dot as a revision on the AMM versions.


Please don't complicate what's plain and simple: the idea is to have the AMM-710 dial with the "double lume dot" *instead *of its normal dial.


----------



## Ratfacedgit (Dec 27, 2011)

:-!Double lume for me.:-!


----------



## 10 ATM (Jun 1, 2011)

In relation to single or double lume dot:

This is a socialist design watch, made in the motherland of socialism, celebrating a socialist heroine ...so *in the spirit of socialism I will happily accept whatever I'm given *...don't confuse me with choice ;-)


----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

Paulo said:


> Please don't complicate what's plain and simple: the idea is to have the AMM-710 dial with the "double lume dot" *instead *of its normal dial.


In that is the case, then you are the ones complicating matters by not coming to terms with this before posting for registration.

El Monitor stated: "Now, Vostok and Irina Maier are working to make real the b) *option*, and we will agree it if finally it could be possible to work."

So, of the 100 pieces we will get the option of lume dots or no lume dots? Or, is this an alternative - 100 pieces with lume dots, or 100 pieces without lume dots?


----------



## colt (Aug 8, 2007)

polmax3133 said:


> In that is the case, then you are the ones complicating matters by not coming to terms with this before posting for registration.
> 
> El Monitor stated: "Now, Vostok and Irina Maier are working to make real the b) *option*, and we will agree it if finally it could be possible to work."
> 
> So, of the 100 pieces we will get the option of lume dots or no lume dots? Or, is this an alternative - 100 pieces with lume dots, or 100 pieces without lume dots?


Doesn't matter, have new vostok XD


----------



## Vaurien (Jun 9, 2008)

Please reserve for me 1 AM-420 blue Valentina watch


----------



## El Monitor (Jun 20, 2008)

polmax3133 said:


> In that is the case, then you are the ones complicating matters by not coming to terms with this before posting for registration.
> 
> El Monitor stated: "Now, Vostok and Irina Maier are working to make real the b) *option*, and we will agree it if finally it could be possible to work."
> 
> So, of the 100 pieces we will get the option of lume dots or no lume dots? Or, is this an alternative - 100 pieces with lume dots, or 100 pieces without lume dots?


Polmax, it´s easy to understand: :-!

a) We have presented in all forums the AMM-710 dials without lume dots. OK???

b) Now, and just because we had asked Vostok for the "double lume dots" as a second option, Vostok are studying the viability to make it.
If it could be possible, we will decide to take this option.

NOT MORE QUESTIONS IN THE AIR.
NOT MORE WATCHES TO MAKE.
NOTHING CHANGE ON THE AMM-710 COLLECTION (100x black dial / 100x blue dial) just make dials with double lume dots IF POSSIBLE. Right??

Thanks. :-!


----------



## El Monitor (Jun 20, 2008)

Vaurien said:


> Please reserve for me 1 AM-420 blue Valentina watch


Please, send your payment method.

Thanks.


----------



## Gravit (Dec 23, 2010)

*I would like the AMM-710 ("New bezel" / black dial).
Thank you.*


----------



## Vaurien (Jun 9, 2008)

El Monitor said:


> Please, send your payment method.
> 
> Thanks.


My method: PayPal


----------



## WelshWatchNut (Mar 15, 2012)

I would like the *AMM-710 Blue* dial please guys.

PM sent. |>


----------



## WelshWatchNut (Mar 15, 2012)

Additional,

It would look better with the double lume dots but its no big problem!


----------



## Girolamo (Oct 8, 2011)

Less than 25 Valentina red,


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

Girolamo said:


> Less than 25 Valentina red,


Not suprised, a stunner.
If I'd the funds would get one too


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

mjtyson said:


> Did your invoice come to your email, or how did you receive it? I have not yet received my invoice.


Yes paypal invoice came through my email 
Chris


----------



## Oldheritage (Jan 3, 2009)

I seem to have picked the least popular design: the blue dial round case version


----------



## JagSagaz (Feb 8, 2011)

Girolamo said:


> Less than 25 Valentina red,


As a matter of fact, now that I have just updated the spreadsheet with this evening's reservations, *there are only 22 red dials left!
*
In the general count, there are already *207 watches reserved*, that is *more than half the agreed production*. :-!


----------



## El Monitor (Jun 20, 2008)

Oldheritage said:


> I seem to have picked the least popular design: the blue dial round case version


I´m surprised about it, blue dial / round case version is really beautiful. 
In fact, that´s my favourite one. |>


----------



## watch22 (Oct 25, 2008)

Oldheritage said:


> I seem to have picked the least popular design: the blue dial round case version


The red is an obvious choice - Soviet red. But I like how the red star stands out on the blue dial.


----------



## El Monitor (Jun 20, 2008)

watch22 said:


> The red is an obvious choice - Soviet red. But I like how the red star stands out on the blue dial.


+1. Exactly.

Red star on blue dial looks so cool.


----------



## Vyshnee (Mar 28, 2011)

El Monitor said:


> I´m surprised about it, blue dial / round case version is really beautiful.
> In fact, that´s my favourite one. |>


My first choice as well |>. I thought it would be the most popular too :think:. I think its qualities will become more appreciated once it is delivered b-).


----------



## Oldheritage (Jan 3, 2009)

Well, I was able to reserve the watch I wanted from this great project so I'm a happy camper. The rest will get jealous when they see the pics :-d

I had a hard time choosing between the four designs but in the end the globe design on the dial of the round case design just grabbed me.


----------



## Girolamo (Oct 8, 2011)

I have chosen one like this,











El Monitor said:


> +1. Exactly.
> 
> Red star on blue dial looks so cool.


----------



## 103ssv (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi 

Am 429 red dial ( is still available) Payment by Paypal please.

kind regards


----------



## Paulo (Feb 14, 2006)

polmax3133 said:


> In that is the case, then you are the ones complicating matters by not coming to terms with this before posting for registration.
> 
> El Monitor stated: "Now, Vostok and Irina Maier are working to make real the b) *option*, and we will agree it if finally it could be possible to work."
> 
> So, of the 100 pieces we will get the option of lume dots or no lume dots? Or, is this an alternative - 100 pieces with lume dots, or 100 pieces without lume dots?


To be more precise (or more complicated ;-)) the numbers at stake would be 200 pieces with lume dots and 200 pieces pieces without lume dots (black and blue).

What Carlos is trying to say there is that. given the fact that we posted different dial configurations in different fora (the standard and the 12h lume doted), we're trying to see if it's possible to produce the watch in that non-standard configuration. If Vostok says thay can do it that way and if the majority of the forumners prefer the lume dots, we'll tell them that we have chosen that *option*.

I hope now things are clear.

<Clarification at 14:44 CET: the first paragraph of my answer is to be read as a remark to the final question of the quote, about the 100 pieces>


----------



## avers (Feb 25, 2010)

What's PayPal address to send payment?


----------



## Serevro (May 19, 2010)

avers said:


> What's PayPal address to send payment?


You must send a PM to Paulo or El Monitor to register your PayPal account, then you receive a payment request from P.Maier GmbH.

I've just paid for mine!

I asked for a red dial. It looks stunning. The only thing I dislike is the red seconds hand on a red dial. I'd like it can be changed for a more contrasting color, like blue or white


----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

Paulo said:


> To be more precise (or more complicated ;-)) the numbers at stake would be 200 pieces with lume dots and 200 pieces pieces without lume dots (black and blue).
> 
> What Carlos is trying to say there is that. given the fact that we posted different dial configurations in different fora (the standard and the 12h lume doted), we're trying to see if it's possible to produce the watch in that non-standard configuration. If Vostok says thay can do it that way and if the majority of the forumners prefer the lume dots, we'll tell them that we have chosen that *option*.
> 
> I hope now things are clear.


Not really. By saying 200 pieces and 200 pieces you are implying 400 in total. But I think it's clear in an unclear way. ;-)
Ok. So only 200 AMM-710 (black and blue) in total will be produced! Thanks!

The only other problem will be that the watch _may_ not be as initially described without 12h lume dots - which is ok, provided that you like, or don't absolutely hate, the 12h lume dots.


----------



## El Monitor (Jun 20, 2008)

polmax3133 said:


> Not really. By saying 200 pieces and 200 pieces you are implying 400 in total. But I think it's clear in an unclear way. ;-)
> Ok. So only 200 AMM-710 (black and blue) in total will be produced! Thanks!
> 
> The only other problem will be that the watch _may_ not be as initially described without 12h lume dots - which is ok, provided that you like, or don't absolutely hate, the 12h lume dots.


I like this kind of discussions. :-d

polmax3133, I think things are easier than this. 
Please, try to understand it´s a project to make nice watches, not to have "rare" discussions. Right? :-!
We´re here to help you about all questions you want to ask, but we´re not here to create a "rare" atmosphere. 

Just for your knowledge, all questions about the V.T designs was discussed and coordinated by Michele and me (as project managers of WUS & HdR forums).
Hopefully you can understand not all questions that we discuss privately, must be showed as a public questions, but take for sure we always try to do our best for the project and for all forumers.

In this case, we had made (and ready) the second design option for the AMM-710 (double lume dots) although we got it on a waiting time (waiting for the Vostok confirmation about viability). For that reason, we decide not present the second design as a public way till find a good oportunity or a positive reply from manufacturer

If next week (for example) Vostok give us the possibility to make the AM710 series including the "double lume dots", we agree for sure.
If you don´t like it...
...I´m so sorry for the inconveniences, but we think "most of people" who wrote about it on WUS & HdR forums, they like the exclusivity of this design. |>

Anyway, things are in the air. We´ll inform you. |>

With all my respect. :-!

Thanks.


----------



## blue_quartz (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi,

I'm interested in 1 x red AM-420.


----------



## guan (Nov 18, 2007)

Just made my order payment to P. Maier GmbH through paypal ! I'll go with any chosen design. Thanks El Monitor and the team. )


----------



## sgtiger (Feb 13, 2007)

I will take one more AM-420 in red. Paypal. Will PM.


----------



## Ratfacedgit (Dec 27, 2011)

Gentlemen, how about a new thread with a poll for lume or no lume. Only those registered/paid can vote.

Majority wins.

Just my 2 cents.

Dan


----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

El Monitor said:


> If next week (for example) Vostok give us the possibility to make the AM710 series including the "double lume dots", we agree for sure.


If that turns out to be the case, and you are "including" a "double lume dot" version of the AM710, what will be the total production of the AM710? More specifically, will it exceed 200 pieces?

Thanks for your patience.


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

They are going to try and make them with the double lumed dots. And if that does not work they are going to stick to the original design. No change in the overall #s. They are exploring the "option" of making the dial with the double dots. But they are not giving us the "option" of optioning our watch with either variety. At least that is how I read it. 

Which is fine with me.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

DolleDolf said:


> They are going to try and make them with the double lumed dots. And if that does not work they are going to stick to the original design. No change in the overall #s. They are exploring the "option" of making the dial with the double dots. But they are not giving us the "option" of optioning our watch with either variety. At least that is how I read it.
> 
> Which is fine with me.


Awhile ago I stopped to think about the 'lost in translation' & 'divided by a common language' as no one ever hears what is said in the way the 'teller' says, an online example Two nations divided by a common language - more differences in American English and British English


----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

DolleDolf said:


> They are going to try and make them with the double lumed dots. And if that does not work they are going to stick to the original design. No change in the overall #s. They are exploring the "option" of making the dial with the double dots. But they are not giving us the "option" of optioning our watch with either variety. At least that is how I read it.
> 
> Which is fine with me.


Yes, that's how I interpreted it as well, but then was confused again by El Monitor`s quote.

All I want to know is whether production of the AMM710 series will be limited to 200 pieces? Yes or no, please.

I personally do not care whether or not the watch has double lume dots.


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

I have a question which is a little off topic, but was inspired about our conversations here. Please be understanding...

Okay,... the question:
Quite often when an artist is producing prints there are proof copies which are not included in the overall edition number. They may be used to fine tune the printing and ensure high consistent quality for the edition.
Would something similar occur at Vostok? For example, during the production process, would there be an overrun of dials? If so,... what happens to the "extras"? Do they end up being destroyed to ensure the validity of the exclusive numbered edition?


----------



## Paulo (Feb 14, 2006)

DolleDolf said:


> They are going to try and make them with the double lumed dots. And if that does not work they are going to stick to the original design. No change in the overall #s. They are exploring the "option" of making the dial with the double dots. But they are not giving us the "option" of optioning our watch with either variety. At least that is how I read it.
> 
> Which is fine with me.


That's exactly what we're trying to say. Thank you very much for the input! :-!


----------



## Colin63 (Mar 10, 2010)

Invoice received and paid. Double lume dot or no dot, I will be happy.


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

> Red star on blue dial looks so cool.


If the blue dial is anything like the dial on the blue scuba dude it will be really nice. I spend many moments looking at the blue scuba dude on my GF's wrist changing colours depending on how the light hits it.


----------



## D. Clothier (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi Guys,

It's taken me three days to make up my mind, but can I order an AM420 in blue, please. I am resident in the EU and will be paying by paypal. PM follows.

Cheers one and all.


----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

Paulo said:


> That's exactly what we're trying to say. Thank you very much for the input! :-!


Great! 
Now it is clear that only 200 AMM-710 (black and blue) watches will be produced.


----------



## El Monitor (Jun 20, 2008)

polmax3133 said:


> Great!
> Now it is clear that only 200 AMM-710 (black and blue) watches will be produced.


I´m sorry, but it was always clear, not now.

That was my comment on post 139:

_NOT MORE WATCHES TO MAKE.
NOTHING CHANGE ON THE AMM-710 COLLECTION (100x black dial / 100x blue dial) just make dials with double lume dots IF POSSIBLE.

_I guess it´s easily understandable, although my native languaje is not english.

Thanks.


----------



## Tedsetiady (Jul 2, 2010)

Please reserve to me.
I would like 1 of each of the following please,
4 watches:


AM-420 red
AM-420 blue
AMM-710 black
AMM-710 blue


I choose to do payment via paypal. i'm at Non- EU Countries. for shipment please via state post office. please PM to me.
Many Thanks


----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm sorry, but you forgot this part:



El Monitor said:


> Polmax, it´s easy to understand: :-!
> 
> a) We have presented in all forums the AMM-710 dials without lume dots. OK???
> 
> ...


It's the conflicting messages that you send by using the word "option". An option can be a replacement, or an _addition _to something. "Alternative" would be better.

Thanks!


----------



## dominichimself (May 28, 2008)

juat made payment! n now the agonizing wait till sept... 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## mjtyson (Mar 29, 2011)

Paid Irina and got her acknowledgment. Yeah!


----------



## chetwin (Jan 2, 2012)

El Monitor,
You have the patience of Job


----------



## Paulo (Feb 14, 2006)

chetwin said:


> El Monitor,
> You have the patience of Job


He has no alternative... or is it option? ;-) :-d


----------



## El Monitor (Jun 20, 2008)

polmax3133 said:


> I'm sorry, but you forgot this part:
> 
> It's the conflicting messages that you send by using the word "option". An option can be a replacement, or an _addition _to something. "Alternative" would be better.
> 
> Thanks!


I´m tired, really really tired, so... I surrender. :-x

Hopefully you feel better now. :-!

P.S: Post 139:
_NOT MORE WATCHES TO MAKE.
NOTHING CHANGE ON THE AMM-710 COLLECTION (100x black dial / 100x blue dial) just make dials with double lume dots IF POSSIBLE._




chetwin said:


> El Monitor,
> You have the patience of Job


Certainly :-d



Paulo said:


> He has no alternative... or is it option? ;-) :-d


Pooooouuuuhhhh!!! :-d


----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

Interesting...well, if belittling a customer who is having trouble understading exactly what is being offered is how the "Valentina Tershkova watch project" team is going to react, I have no choice but to surrender myself...

Please have Irina Maier make a full refund of my purchase to my Paypal account.

Thank you!


----------



## WelshWatchNut (Mar 15, 2012)

Payment request received and all paid |>


----------



## Oldheritage (Jan 3, 2009)

polmax3133 said:


> Interesting...well, if belittling a customer who is having trouble understading exactly what is being offered is how the "Valentina Tershkova watch project" team is going to react, I have no choice but to surrender myself...
> 
> Please have Irina Maier make a full refund of my purchase to my Paypal account.
> 
> Thank you!


Not everybody speaks English as a first language. Chalk it up to an "error in translation". No need to take things so seriously, it was just a question about a watch after all...


----------



## Girolamo (Oct 8, 2011)

+1,







. It is neither an option nor an alternative. Is a reality



chetwin said:


> El Monitor,
> You have the patience of Job


----------



## Vemrik (Dec 14, 2011)

I would like to reserve a *AM-420 (Round case / blue dial)*. Pay through PayPal.

PM sent.


----------



## El Monitor (Jun 20, 2008)

polmax3133 said:


> Interesting...well, if belittling a customer who is having trouble understading exactly what is being offered is how the "Valentina Tershkova watch project" team is going to react, I have no choice but to surrender myself...
> 
> Please have Irina Maier make a full refund of my purchase to my Paypal account.
> 
> Thank you!


I´m sad after hearing your words, polmax3133.
I was taking this question as a nice discussion, no bad mood by my side, just a little "ironic mode". :-!
Please, reconsidere your decision and let me know.
I´m sure all doubts about the "double lume dots" are cleared now. Anyway, thanks for your words.



Oldheritage said:


> Not everybody speaks English as a first language. Chalk it up to an "error in translation". No need to take things so seriously, it was just a question about a watch after all...


Well said. |>


----------



## Paulo (Feb 14, 2006)

polmax3133 said:


> Interesting...well, if belittling a customer who is having trouble understading exactly what is being offered is how the "Valentina Tershkova watch project" team is going to react, I have no choice but to surrender myself...
> 
> Please have Irina Maier make a full refund of my purchase to my Paypal account.
> 
> Thank you!


You're complaining of being belittled? Funny, I wonder who's belittling who...

In case you haven't understand (surely due to our poor use of english) we're costumers like you that, besides being costumers, have volunteered to help Michele finalize this project.
Maybe this project should have been done by people who write perfectly in english, like you, but unfortunately it wasn't the case so, as I said before, instead of complicating, please take the option of keeping it simple... :-(


----------



## Ratkillah (May 25, 2012)

I would like to reserve 2 watches, Please: (1) AM-420 Red face (1) AMM-710 Black Face. I am not in the E-U. Will pay with Paypal. Sending PM.


----------



## sgtiger (Feb 13, 2007)

polmax3133 said:


> Interesting...well, if belittling a customer who is having trouble understading exactly what is being offered is how the "Valentina Tershkova watch project" team is going to react, I have no choice but to surrender myself...
> 
> Please have Irina Maier make a full refund of my purchase to my Paypal account.
> 
> Thank you!


Deep breaths! I think everyone is on the same page now.


----------



## marty0341 (Dec 21, 2011)

Payment sent!


----------



## janl (Oct 24, 2011)

WelshWatchNut said:


> Payment request received and all paid |>


+1!


----------



## dl76 (Jun 20, 2012)

Me too. Looking forward to this one


----------



## Ratfacedgit (Dec 27, 2011)

polmax3133 said:


> Interesting...well, if belittling a customer who is having trouble understading exactly what is being offered is how the "Valentina Tershkova watch project" team is going to react, I have no choice but to surrender myself...
> 
> Please have Irina Maier make a full refund of my purchase to my Paypal account.
> 
> Thank you!


If it's ok I'll buy yours, polmax3133. I for one found no problems with the post. We are all here for the same thing.

I'm sure I speak for a majority of the forumers here and accross the pond, everyone involved is doing a great job to bring this project to fruition. Well done, I look forward to 3 new watches. :-!


----------



## wilford_brimley (May 23, 2012)

I'll go in for an AMM-710 new bezel/black dial, please


----------



## redfever (Jun 7, 2012)

El Monitor and Paulo, thank you so much for facilitating this. The transaction so far as been smooth and painless. 

Thank you for your help.


----------



## El Monitor (Jun 20, 2008)

redfever said:


> El Monitor and Paulo, thank you so much for facilitating this. The transaction so far as been smooth and painless.
> 
> Thank you for your help.


You´re welcome.

Thanks to you all. |>


----------



## Paulo (Feb 14, 2006)

redfever said:


> El Monitor and Paulo, thank you so much for facilitating this. The transaction so far as been smooth and painless.
> 
> Thank you for your help.


I'm glad things are going well. Thanks for the heads up! :-!


----------



## JagSagaz (Feb 8, 2011)

Bloodtkr said:


> Please reserve one *AMM-710 blue New Bezel*. Paypal, PM sent.
> 
> Dan





Bloodtkr said:


> Please reserve one *AM-420, red*. PM sent.
> 
> Thank you, Dan





Bloodtkr said:


> *If it's ok I'll buy yours, polmax3133*. I for one found no problems with the post. We are all here for the same thing.
> 
> I'm sure I speak for a majority of the forumers here and accross the pond, everyone involved is doing a great job to bring this project to fruition. Well done, *I look forward to 3 new watches*. :-!


Hi, Dan,

since I don't want to misunderstand you, you mean yo want to reserve one more watch, the same model that polmax3133 did, do you?



polmax3133 said:


> Please reserve for me: *1 AMM-710 ("New bezel" / black dial)*: 100 pcs.Limited Edition.


----------



## Ratfacedgit (Dec 27, 2011)

Check PM.

Dan


----------



## Rwatch (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi Carlos,
Payment send, 
Thank you for your great job.
Rwatch.


----------



## El Monitor (Jun 20, 2008)

It´s so curious...
HdR forumers: (131 watches) vs WUS forumers: (93 watches) and vs FmR forumers (18 watches). :-d

Who will add more reserves at the end of the project?? :-!


----------



## CCCP (Jul 1, 2006)

Well maybe the price was too much... that's almost double of market price for an Amphibian. Yes, they have nice dials but I prefer 2 watches.


----------



## Ludovic Montgomery (Aug 27, 2011)

What a great job you made here with these dials and with the whole project. Felicitaciones! Wish I wasn't so broke right now...

If there will be leftovers (which I highly doubt) is there any chance to purchase these watches in the future?


----------



## Ratfacedgit (Dec 27, 2011)

CCCP said:


> Well maybe the price was too much... that's almost double of market price for an Amphibian. Yes, they have nice dials but I prefer 2 watches.


The price in the USA is good. For example from Leon an Amphibian is $68+$15 for shipping. $83 compared to the $101 for the VT. Zenitar has them $69.90-$74.90+$15 for shipping. Other vendors are very close. For the additional $18 or so it is worth having and exclusive design and limited run, at least for me. I also do not see the VT watch getting much wrist time, but Mrs. Bloodtkr will have it on every day. Dan


----------



## Girolamo (Oct 8, 2011)

CCCP said:


> Well maybe the price was too much... that's almost double of market price for an Amphibian. Yes, they have nice dials but I prefer 2 watches.


Are you sure? - Sei sicuro?

RUSSIAN VOSTOK AUTO AMPHIBIAN WATCH #10059bs NEW | eBay
RUSSIAN VOSTOK AUTO AMPHIBIAN DIVER WATCH #0115d NEW | eBay

And we have a customized dial!


----------



## CCCP (Jul 1, 2006)

Girolamo said:


> Are you sure? - Sei sicuro?
> 
> RUSSIAN VOSTOK AUTO AMPHIBIAN WATCH #10059bs NEW | eBay
> RUSSIAN VOSTOK AUTO AMPHIBIAN DIVER WATCH #0115d NEW | eBay
> ...


Probably it's just me... I paid 56 euro for my Orange Amphibia Ministry (luckily no customs) and 89 is more than I expected. Not that much of a problem just my point of view: part of the fascination of russian watch is that they are always a good bargain.


----------



## D. Clothier (Aug 11, 2011)

Likewise made my payment (and got acknowledgement) and, wow, does September seem a long way away!!!


----------



## El Monitor (Jun 20, 2008)

Rwatch said:


> Hi Carlos,
> Payment send,
> Thank you for your great job.
> Rwatch.


Thanks Paul, you´re welcome. :-!



Ludovic Montgomery said:


> What a great job you made here with these dials and with the whole project. Felicitaciones! Wish I wasn't so broke right now...
> 
> If there will be leftovers (which I highly doubt) is there any chance to purchase these watches in the future?


Thanks by my side, Ludovic.
Project will be opened until mid-september (aprox.) or till out of stock.

But keep in mind (you and all forumers) that external sellers could take pieces one month before the starting project, and we could sell watches on their websites.
Probably, these collectable watches will be offered at higher prices out of the forum, so I hope all forumers take pieces from our forums on time.

I remember the Okeah F.E watch....
People are offering 500€ (via private message to owners).
In case of our Amphibians Valentina Tereshkova, I´m sure (in the future) we could see these watches at prices around 100-120€.
One more time I would want that all interested people from WUS, HdR or FmR could take a piece at the current prices before out of stock.

Thanks. |>


----------



## pajarin (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi,

PM sent.

Thank you for letting us participate on this project.

Cheers.


----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

Ok. I changed my mind. Send me the watch. Thanks.


----------



## El Monitor (Jun 20, 2008)

polmax3133 said:


> Ok. I changed my mind. Send me the watch. Thanks.


Well said! You´re welcome. :-!


----------



## JagSagaz (Feb 8, 2011)

El Monitor said:


> Well said! You´re welcome. :-!


+1 :-!


----------



## Girolamo (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## El Monitor (Jun 20, 2008)

Ups....
I guess now it´s -2 :-d


----------



## JagSagaz (Feb 8, 2011)

Girolamo said:


>





El Monitor said:


> Ups....
> I guess now it´s -2 :-d


*ONLY ONE LEFT!!!*


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

If the red dial AM-420 is still available, I would like to add one to my order. PayPal and non-EU location. I will PM later today.


----------



## pajarin (Jun 14, 2012)

Oopps,
I don't see my nickname in the spreadsheet. 
Please, dont forget me!!


----------



## JagSagaz (Feb 8, 2011)

Ham2 said:


> If the red dial AM-420 is still available, I would like to add one to my order. PayPal and non-EU location. I will PM later today.


I'm sorry Ham2, but another HdR forumer reserved it 10 minutes before you did it (checking posting times) :-(

Maybe we can create a waiting list to assign the pieces that may eventually become free when any reservation is cancelled.



pajarin said:


> Hi,
> 
> PM sent.
> 
> ...





pajarin said:


> Oopps,
> I don't see my nickname in the spreadsheet.
> Please, dont forget me!!


Dear pajarin,

besides the pm you have sent, it's very convenient that you also post your reservation here, so that I can update the spreadsheet.

Regards


----------



## pajarin (Jun 14, 2012)

JagSagaz said:


> Dear pajarin,
> 
> besides the pm you have sent, it's very convenient that you also post your reservation here, so that I can update the spreadsheet.
> 
> Regards


Sorry. Didn't know you guys are working in parallel.

I included the details (AM 420 with red dial) in the PM I sent.

Hope that does not generate any conflict.


----------



## marty0341 (Dec 21, 2011)

Where is the most recently updated spread sheet? I found about 3 different links, and I can't find one that shows all of the red 420's have been claimed???


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Drat. OK, if there is a reserve list can I be #1.


----------



## Colin63 (Mar 10, 2010)

Duplicate post


----------



## Colin63 (Mar 10, 2010)

marty0341 said:


> Where is the most recently updated spread sheet? I found about 3 different links, and I can't find one that shows all of the red 420's have been claimed???


Here it is from HdR forum

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Akwj5DjcDJhOdDNHQ2ZVNEJicmFEbGY1M0tqanAwTEE#gid=4


----------



## Girolamo (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## JRMTactical (May 4, 2011)

Girolamo said:


>


WOO HOO!! (Mine is RESERVED AND PAID FOR---YES I AM GLOATING A BIT!!! :-d). I am amazed that there are still so many AM-420 BLUE models still left. COME on WUS!! Don't let these dudes at HdR beat us at !! BUY BUY BUY!!! (No offense meant HdR folks---but I'm competitive!!  )


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Can I please reserve :
1 x AMM-710 black dial 
1 x AMM-710 blue dial

Pm with PayPal details on its way.

Thank You


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Can somebody confirm who pm needs to go to and what details. Many thanks.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## JRMTactical (May 4, 2011)

Mrwozza70 said:


> Can somebody confirm who pm needs to go to and what details. Many thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


PM El Monitor with what you want reserved and by what method you wish to pay, also let them know if you are EU or NON-EU so they can add or subtract the VAT.


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

JRMTactical said:


> PM El Monitor with what you want reserved and by what method you wish to pay, also let them know if you are EU or NON-EU so they can add or subtract the VAT.


Thanks.

El Monitor your message box is full - i will keep trying.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## marty0341 (Dec 21, 2011)

Colin63 said:


> Here it is from HdR forum
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Akwj5DjcDJhOdDNHQ2ZVNEJicmFEbGY1M0tqanAwTEE#gid=4


Many thanks Colin63!

El Monitor, your PM is full...


----------



## El Monitor (Jun 20, 2008)

Ham2 said:


> Drat. OK, if there is a reserve list can I be #1.


I think you have your piece, there is a deleted reserve from HdR.
I will confirm you via PM.

Thanks.

EDIT: Confirmed !! :-!


----------



## WelshWatchNut (Mar 15, 2012)

Sorry to go over old ground but looking at the 710 pics on the spreadsheet if I may, I would say that a double lume dot with the addition of the minute/second markers would look so much better. The red star looks a bit lonely there by itself....


----------



## El Monitor (Jun 20, 2008)

Mrwozza70 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> El Monitor your message box is full - i will keep trying.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


I´m sorry, I was out today.
Please, send PM.

Thanks!


----------



## El Monitor (Jun 20, 2008)

*PLEASE, NOTE:*

Don´t forget to ask for your watch/es on the thread, and then, do the same via PM including your payment method.

If you don´t ask for the watches on the thread, maybe we will not add your reserves on the spreadsheet, and it´s a problem to update correctly.

Correct way to add your reserve (it was including on the general terms):

1. ASK ON THE THREAD.
2. SEND PM (including watches asked and payment method).

Thank you!


----------



## marty0341 (Dec 21, 2011)

One blue 710 for myself please! Sorry for not following procedure.


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

El Monitor said:


> I´m sorry, I was out today.
> Please, send PM.
> 
> Thanks!


Sent now, thanks.


----------



## JagSagaz (Feb 8, 2011)

marty0341 said:


> One blue 710 for myself please! Sorry for not following procedure.


Already updated :-!


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

> the price was too much... that's almost double of market price for an Amphibian. Yes, they have nice dials but I prefer 2 watches


Well, more like 1.5x. For a limited edition that seems not too far off the mark. Market value is determined by what people are prepared to pay for a product. As we have seen during various crazes like the beanie babies, sometimes peeps go mad. This is hardly going mad, this is a very useful and now also a rather colllectable wathc. And looking at the sales # a few days after this thread opened it does seem that they could have charged more for the red dialed one.



> The price in the USA is good. For example from Leon an Amphibian is $68+$15 for shipping. $83 compared to the $101 for the VT. Zenitar has them $69.90-$74.90+$15 for shipping


What he said. The price is actually so good that it makes no sense-IMO- to let this one go.

Look at the final edition OKEAHs. They could have sold twice the amount just from sign-me-uppers.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

I would like to reserve an AM-420 in Blue, non-EU, paying using PayPal.


----------



## marty0341 (Dec 21, 2011)

JagSagaz said:


> Already updated :-!


Greatly appreciated! :-!


----------



## El Monitor (Jun 20, 2008)

DolleDolf said:


> Well, more like 1.5x. For a limited edition that seems not too far off the mark. Market value is determined by what people are prepared to pay for a product. As we have seen during various crazes like the beanie babies, sometimes peeps go mad. This is hardly going mad, this is a very useful and now also a rather colllectable wathc. And looking at the sales # a few days after this thread opened it does seem that they could have charged more for the red dialed one.
> 
> What he said. The price is actually so good that it makes no sense-IMO- to let this one go.
> 
> Look at the final edition OKEAHs. They could have sold twice the amount just from sign-me-uppers.


+1 |>

People can buy their watches here and there, but most of times we want to buy watches "close to a gift", and it´s not always the best way to do that, IMHO.
Depending on countries, you can take an Amphibian per 83€ (European official distributors) plus shipment (89-92 €) or per 60-65€ (shipment included) if you decide to buy on a website who don´t use a "legal" way to sell watches out of his country (without invoice or not customs declaration).

When we take projects using an "imported" watch, you should keep in mind watches will be officially imported (VAT, taxes, fees, transport, custom charges...).
And also, you should think that´s a customized watch, collectable, historical and made by forumers. It´s our hobby and it have a plus added. |>

Of course, you can buy a watch from Rusia without all the costs I´m explaining, but it´s a personal decission, maybe done as a non "legal" way to buy.
You should understand we can´t make a project using a non legal way to import, distribute and pay watches.

By my side, I think for sure the pricing for the Valentina Tereshkova watches are cheaper than the real price it should have from Europe.

Greetings.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

El Monitor said:


> +1 |>
> 
> By my side, I think for sure the pricing for the Valentina Tereshkova watches are cheaper than the real price it should have from Europe.
> 
> Greetings.


By my side, I think the price is very reasonable, and I thank you all for your hard work (for free, yes? there's no designer's fee is there?  )


----------



## El Monitor (Jun 20, 2008)

Perdendosi said:


> By my side, I think the price is very reasonable, and I thank you all for your hard work (for free, yes? there's no designer's fee is there?  )


Hi Perdendosi,

Keep sure that we never raise prices to take benefits through this kind of projects, but professional people who work for all of us can´t work for free (obviously!!).
I think the Valentina Tereshkova watches have a very cheaper price.
Do you remember the price of the RRO watch 4-5 years ago?? This RRO watch had a very cheaper price (IMHO), but please, compare retail prices of 2007-2008 and retail prices of 2012. Just a difference of +10 € between a 2008 custom watch and a 2012 custom watch. Is it not cheaper?? 
I´m sorry, but I think it´s too much cheaper.

If people from forums don´t take all watches, you could see the real price of this watches through private sellers (I guess around 100-120€).
Hopefully this never happens.

What could be the actual price of the RRO watch???
I have a piece, and I have received two offers around 200€.
I´m thinking about the price of an Amphibian V.Tereshkova on 2016.

Thanks.


----------



## pwalsh21 (Jan 13, 2009)

Just to clear up confusion I generated, I'd like to narrow my purchase to a single 710 blue with new bezel. PM sent. Sorry I've flipflopped on this so many times. Thanks.

EDIT: Now paid for. Everyone involved has my thanks, especially El Monitor for not calling me the names he must have had in his head!  And Irina Maier for her terrific service--she's already refunded the VAT tax to me!!


----------



## Oldheritage (Jan 3, 2009)

Don't worry about the pricing, it's very cheap for what we're getting. Getting a custom watch made for this kind of money helps to keep the hobby fun and affordable.


----------



## El Monitor (Jun 20, 2008)

pwalsh21 said:


> Just to clear up confusion I generated, I'd like to narrow my purchase to a single 710 blue with new bezel. PM sent. Sorry I've flipflopped on this so many times. Thanks.
> 
> EDIT: Now paid for. Everyone involved has my thanks, especially El Monitor for not calling me the names he must have had in his head!  And Irina Maier for her terrific service--she's already refunded the VAT tax to me!!


I was laughing when you told me by PM "You´re going to hate me for this". :-d:-d:-d:-d

Really cool. :-d

Absolutely not hate, Patrick. :-!

Good luck!


----------



## Ratkillah (May 25, 2012)

Just sent my payment! Thanks everyone!


----------



## El Monitor (Jun 20, 2008)

Let´s go guys!
We need to take all pieces! :-!


----------



## El Monitor (Jun 20, 2008)

Very soon we will see the first samples of our watches.

We will inform!

Greetings.


----------



## arnold716 (May 29, 2011)

i will order 2 420 blue dial 
will send privatre message to el Monitor


----------



## El Monitor (Jun 20, 2008)

arnold716 said:


> i will order 2 420 blue dial
> will send privatre message to el Monitor


You´re in! :-!

Good luck.


----------



## mjtyson (Mar 29, 2011)

pwalsh21 said:


> And Irina Maier for her terrific service--she's already refunded the VAT tax to me!!


Uh-oh! I better contact her. She charged me VAT and I'm in the US.


----------



## WelshWatchNut (Mar 15, 2012)

El Monitor said:


> Very soon we will see the first samples of our watches.
> 
> We will inform!
> 
> Greetings.


Can't wait to see the 'hard copy' El Monitor! |>


----------



## mjtyson (Mar 29, 2011)

Whoops. It was the shipping that I thought was the VAT.


----------



## Ratfacedgit (Dec 27, 2011)

El Monitor said:


> Let´s go guys!
> We need to take all pieces! :-!


Ok, you pressured me. I would like to reserve an AM420, blue and an AMM710, black. Shipping to USA paid through paypal. That makes one each for me. PM sent.


----------



## El Monitor (Jun 20, 2008)

Bloodtkr said:


> Ok, you pressured me. I would like to reserve an AM420, blue and an AMM710, black. Shipping to USA paid through paypal. That makes one each for me. PM sent.


You´re good, veeeeery good!! :-!


----------



## JRMTactical (May 4, 2011)

El Monitor, please reserve for me an AMM- 710 in BLUE with 'New Bezel'! Thank you! PM will Follow!! To be paid for via PayPal.


----------



## Conchita Turtle (Feb 7, 2010)

Perdendosi said:


> By my side, I think the price is very reasonable, and I thank you all for your hard work (for free, yes? there's no designer's fee is there?  )


"El Monitor" always worked in HdR forum (and now in WUS) _gratis et amore_.


----------



## Girolamo (Oct 8, 2011)

A simulation...AM420 Blue Dial + NATO strap:


----------



## El Monitor (Jun 20, 2008)

Girolamo said:


> A simulation...AM420 Blue Dial + NATO strap:


Wow!!

Looks so nice, Giro!!
I think I will take it for my blue AM.

Thanks for the pic!


----------



## Gleb (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi El Monitor! 

I failed to get the Okean, but can you please put me on the list for AMM-710 black if number 087, 028, are free then one of them otherwise any other please  

Thanks, Gleb


----------



## Gleb (Feb 15, 2012)

By the way I am in New Zealand...

Thanks, Gleb


----------



## Gleb (Feb 15, 2012)

I am paying by paypal....


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

AMM-710 new bezel blue for me, hope it's still available. Paypal will be used for payment. It's a great project, well done!

...and I hope the dial gets the double lumed dots at 12, it looks much better and balanced to me :-!

PM sent, i'm in Canada


----------



## JagSagaz (Feb 8, 2011)

DM71 said:


> AMM-710 new bezel blue for me, hope it's still available. Paypal will be used for payment. It's a great project, well done!
> 
> ...and I hope the dial gets the double lumed dots at 12, it looks much better and balanced to me :-!
> 
> PM sent, i'm in Canada


Spreadsheet updated with your reservation :-!


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

JagSagaz said:


> Spreadsheet updated with your reservation :-!


Thanks! That's great, I'll wait for the paypal invoice now.


----------



## El Monitor (Jun 20, 2008)

Gleb said:


> Hi El Monitor!
> 
> I failed to get the Okean, but can you please put me on the list for AMM-710 black if number 087, 028, are free then one of them otherwise any other please
> 
> Thanks, Gleb


Hi Gleb,

I´m waiting for your private message.
Please, don´t forget to give me your Paypal email.

Thanks.


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

SUCCESS!!! yeah baby my watch is already payed ... the long wait begins... now I'm looking also at AMM-710 BLUE... how much of that one left available?


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

jose-CostaRica said:


> now I'm looking also at AMM-710 BLUE... how much of that one left available?


According to the reservation list - about 33 pieces.


----------



## El Monitor (Jun 20, 2008)

jose-CostaRica said:


> SUCCESS!!! yeah baby my watch is already payed ... the long wait begins... now I'm looking also at AMM-710 BLUE... how much of that one left available?


Hi Jose!

AMM-710 Blue available pieces: 33 pcs.

But keep in mind: Nextly, private sellers could take pieces to sell them out of the forum. 
Maybe they will take 50 total pcs, but maybe 100 pcs.

Prices will be raised, for sure, so... Don´t delay a new reserve if you´re really interested to take it at the forum pricing.

¡Buena vida, Jose! :-!


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

Just wondering...is it possible to have this type of dials?


----------



## ObZerver (Dec 13, 2011)

Sorcer,
Pardon me if I didn't understand your question, but the model you show is an existing original Vostok model; and as such it is sold freely on the market. 
You don't have to reserve it in order to get it.

Cheers.


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

I don't want to reserve this model, I am asking whether it is possible to install the same DIALS into the Tereshkova watched I reserved.


----------



## millie (Jun 14, 2012)

Please reserve one AM420 blue dial 
Paypal payment method

Thank you.


----------



## El Monitor (Jun 20, 2008)

millie said:


> Please reserve one AM420 blue dial
> Paypal payment method
> 
> Thank you.


You´re welcome!

Good choice! :-!
I like so much the AM-420 blue dial. In fact, both blue models (AM & AMM) are my favourites.

Greetings.


----------



## El Monitor (Jun 20, 2008)

Come on guys, there are available pieces!!


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

How many of each model has not been sold?


----------



## JagSagaz (Feb 8, 2011)

Ham2 said:


> How many of each model has not been sold?


Here you are the last statistics with the remaining pieces of each model:








You can also check this always updated in the spreadsheet of the project ​


----------



## Girolamo (Oct 8, 2011)

_Let's Go..._


----------



## El Monitor (Jun 20, 2008)

*Official Update / Information:*

Most official formalities for the production of the watches have been settled.
The technical, financial, organisational aspects have been cleared and confirmed.

*The last and the most important matter to clear before the production can be launched is a PERSONAL CONSENT / permission*
*of Mrs. Valentina Tereshkova. *

To insure that the watches do not infringe any laws we applied for a permission to produce the limited series. 

Yesterday Irina Maier received official information form ФЕДЕРАЦИЯ КОСМОНАВТИКИ РОССИИ
*RUSSIAN COSMONAUT / SPACE FEDERATION **http://www.fkrus.ru/* that the personal consent of Mrs. Valentina Vladimirova
Tereshkova is necessary to produce any product with her name or an mage of hers. No authority can 
give thw permission, only Valentina Tereshkova in person.

Already yesterday Irina contacted the *http://www.gctc.ru/* - _Центр подготовки космонавтов_ им. Ю.А.Гагарина
*"**Yuri Gagarin Cosmonaut Training Center" in Star City* - Zvezdnij Gorodok and left a letter for Valentina Tereshkova,
which has been or will be overhandled to her personally through the cosmonaut post department in the TrainignCentre.

Due to a very intensive business schedule of Valentina Tereshkova, who is a Deputy of the State Duma 
and is engaged in various activities, we should patient waiting for an answer.
Irina is in contact with the Cosmonaut Training Centre and will send an update as soon as she has new information.
We do hope to receive a positive answer and launch the production of watches asap.

_Just in case the production is not possible, Irina will send all the payments back in the order_
_they came, one by one, to the members. All the payments are kept safely on a special account of P. Maier GmbH_
_to insure the prepayment to the Vostok factory.

Anyway, just because this project have not commercial purposes and it´s only a nice and historical homage, we trust in Mrs. Tereshkova to give us permissions.

Good luck, guys._


----------



## pwalsh21 (Jan 13, 2009)

Hmm. This would have been nice to know before you worked so hard. The really shocking thing is that, as near as I can tell, this thought never occurred to any of the hundreds of us wanting one of these watches! I guess maybe the idea was that the likeness was derived from a photo in the public domain? Or maybe we all wanted the watch so badly that we just couldn't think of anything that would halt the process. In any case, I'd hate to be party to improper use of someone's likeness, so I'll wait patiently and hope Ms. Tereshkova agrees. Though why wouldn't she? It's a monument to a major acheivement!


----------



## Ludovic Montgomery (Aug 27, 2011)

I hope this problem will be sorted out. I think you could get away without the permission but it is nice that you want this whole project fully legally. And on the other hand it just adds value to the watches. An amphibian with the permission from the heroine herself... How cool is that?


----------



## sgtiger (Feb 13, 2007)

I have two AM-420 red watches reserved. 

If there is anyone who wants to reserve one and is not on the list, please PM me. I'd be willing to give up one of my reservations with the approval of El Monitor. Share the wealth, you know?


----------



## casa (Jun 8, 2011)

Hello,

I would like add an AM-420 blue and an AMM-710 blue to my order (so that I will have one of each type, great ;0) I live in an EU country and will pay using Paypal.

Please Valentina, give your consent to this project that is an homage to one of the greatest achievements of the Soviet Union!


----------



## avers (Feb 25, 2010)

Ludovic Montgomery said:


> I hope this problem will be sorted out. I think you could get away without the permission but it is nice that you want this whole project fully legally. And on the other hand it just adds value to the watches. An amphibian with the permission from the heroine herself... How cool is that?


Perhaps we should present one watch for Valentina...so the heroine has the watch dedicated to her, that would be awesome!


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

I would like to order a red AM-420 and a black AMM-710 and like to use Paypal for payment, PM is sent

Thanks,


----------



## Girolamo (Oct 8, 2011)

emoscambio said:


> I would like to order a* red AM-420* and a black AMM-710 and like to use Paypal for payment, PM is sent
> 
> Thanks,


Red dial, sold out, 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Akwj5DjcDJhOdDNHQ2ZVNEJicmFEbGY1M0tqanAwTEE#gid=4


----------



## JagSagaz (Feb 8, 2011)

emoscambio said:


> I would like to order a red AM-420 and a black AMM-710 and like to use Paypal for payment, PM is sent
> 
> Thanks,


Hi emoscambio, I have just registered your reservation for one *Black AMM-710*. |>



Girolamo said:


> Red dial, sold out,
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Akwj5DjcDJhOdDNHQ2ZVNEJicmFEbGY1M0tqanAwTEE#gid=4


As Girolamo told you above, *Red AM-420 is SOLD OUT*. :-(

Welcome to the project! :-!


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

JagSagaz said:


> Hi emoscambio, I have just registered your reservation for one *Black AMM-710*. |>
> 
> As Girolamo told you above, *Red AM-420 is SOLD OUT*. :-(
> 
> Welcome to the project! :-!


sgtiger and myself have PM'd you, JagSagaz, ElMonitor and Girolamo about *sgtiger* giving me one of his both reservation in red.


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

I assumed VT permission was sought and granted. This should have been clear to people making reservations... I wish you luck.


----------



## El Monitor (Jun 20, 2008)

pwalsh21 said:


> Hmm. This would have been nice to know before you worked so hard. The really shocking thing is that, as near as I can tell, this thought never occurred to any of the hundreds of us wanting one of these watches! I guess maybe the idea was that the likeness was derived from a photo in the public domain? Or maybe we all wanted the watch so badly that we just couldn't think of anything that would halt the process. In any case, I'd hate to be party to improper use of someone's likeness, so I'll wait patiently and hope Ms. Tereshkova agrees. Though why wouldn't she? It's a monument to a major acheivement!


Hi pwalsh21,

Of course, we made mistakes, but I hope our dear Mrs. Valentina Tereshkova could understand what difficult is to stop the ilusion of the forumers in all around the world who wants to make a dream come true.

You should know, contact with our dear lady was planned and finally done, although maybe not using a correct timing.
We apologize from the heart.
Anyway, we hope she likes our humble tribute and give us permission. :-!

We all feel a deep respect for us.



casa said:


> Hello,
> 
> ..... Please Valentina, give your consent to this project that is an homage to one of the greatest achievements of the Soviet Union!


That´s the correct way!! :-!


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

> Perhaps we should present one watch for Valentina...so the heroine has the watch dedicated to her, that would be awesome!


Well, she can't have the red AM 420 ;-)

I' m so mean ....

C'mon Valentina, let's have our watches!!


----------



## El Monitor (Jun 20, 2008)

Of course!! Don´t doubt we have ready a nice gift for our dear Valentina, one piece per model will be ready for her!! 
One forumer of our team have donated his red piece, and we can reserve the rest of pieces. :-!
And hopefully we could take a short meeting... A couple of weeks ago, we tryed to contact Mrs. Tereshkova when she had announced his visit to Tenerife, Spain (at Starmus Festival), but nobody knew how to take contact and nobody in our team was finally ready to travel there. :-( Such a shame!

Greetings.


----------



## El Monitor (Jun 20, 2008)

*IMPORTANT NOTE: 
*

A short Holiday break to our project! 

Irina has established a very important contact and she is working on the clarification of the project completion. 
Due to the holiday season we can expect an update during the next 3 to 4 weeks. 

Please keep patient.

We are very hopeful!

Best regards.


----------



## windy1 (Apr 2, 2009)

i would like to order AMM- 710 in BLUE with 'New Bezel' pay with paypal


----------



## El Monitor (Jun 20, 2008)

windy1 said:


> i would like to order AMM- 710 in BLUE with 'New Bezel' pay with paypal


Hi windy!

We have sent a message up of your post to advise all people we have the project on stand by, so no more orders will be added by now.
Anyway, I will reply your private message.

Good luck!!


----------



## pwalsh21 (Jan 13, 2009)

El Monitor said:


> Of course, we made mistakes, but I hope our dear Mrs. Valentina Tereshkova could understand what difficult is to stop the ilusion of the forumers in all around the world who wants to make a dream come true.


Monitor, please don't think that I'm blaming you--I'm spreading the blame to each and every one of us! I'm really amazed that not a single one of us thought to ask if anyone had gotten Ms. Tereshkova's permission. Without your efforts and those who have helped design these beautiful watches, we never would have made it this far, and I very much appreciate everyone's hard work!


----------



## El Monitor (Jun 20, 2008)

pwalsh21 said:


> Monitor, please don't think that I'm blaming you--I'm spreading the blame to each and every one of us! I'm really amazed that not a single one of us thought to ask if anyone had gotten Ms. Tereshkova's permission. Without your efforts and those who have helped design these beautiful watches, we never would have made it this far, and I very much appreciate everyone's hard work!


 pwalsh, I'm not angry with you. |>

I´m only angry with ourselves (all forum staffs involved), because we had planned to take contact with our dear Valentina on a date a bit late.
We had planned to see Mrs. Tereshkova on the Starmus Festival, in Tenerife (Spain), but finally we couldn´t be there (it was due to dificulties related to our own professions). o| Of course, it wasn´t the best decission. :-( Sometimes, we (I mean all people) believe that things revolve around our own decisions, when in fact, such decisions should be taken with respect to others.

Life is a constant learning.... and mistakes are included. |>

Anyway, we trust in the kindness of Mrs. Valentina Vladimirovna Tereshkova.

Ok guys, nothing more to say, just enjoy summer days!! :-!


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

While we wait patiently for the results of the negotiations, let me bring forward two interesting facts about Valentina Vladimirovna Tereshkova.


When asked by the State after her space flight which reward she would like the USSR to give her, she just asked for information about the remains of her father, _who died in the Finland-USSR conflict in 1939, when she was only 2 years old._ 
In 1969, she was sitting, together with several colleagues returning from a mission, in one of the ZIL cars of a cosmonaut motorcade driving to a celebration driving next to a car carrying General Secretary of the Central Committee of the Communist Party of the Soviet Union _Leonid Brezhnev _and Chairman of the Presidium of the Supreme Soviet of the Soviet Union _Leonid Podgorny _, _when a Russian deserter in Police uniform committed a gun assassination attempt on Brezhnev, but targeted instead the cosmonauts car. The driver was killed, the cosmonauts sustained only light injuries._


----------



## miafarik (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi, 

I would like to reserve one AMM710 Black. If there's anyone willing to let go their AM420 Red, I'm interested.
Will pay by Paypal.

Miafarik
Singapore


----------



## Gleb (Feb 15, 2012)

Lucky you ))) It's bloody cold here in New Zealand....


----------



## JagSagaz (Feb 8, 2011)

miafarik said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like to reserve one AMM710 Black. If there's anyone willing to let go their AM420 Red, I'm interested.
> Will pay by Paypal.
> ...


Hi miafarik! Welcome to the VT project!

Anyway, by these days we are making a break in the project for holidays and will be back in a fistfull of weeks. Please be patient and stay tuned to be ready for the moment it is resumed 

Cheers!



El Monitor said:


> *IMPORTANT NOTE:
> *
> 
> A short Holiday break to our project!
> ...


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi! I haven't received my Paypal bill!!!


----------



## JagSagaz (Feb 8, 2011)

emoscambio said:


> Hi! I haven't received my Paypal bill!!!


Hi emoscambio, don't worry. Remember that the project is in stand by now. Just wait until Irina is back and she send you your invoice 



JagSagaz said:


> Anyway, by these days we are making a break in the project for holidays and will be back in a fistfull of weeks. Please be patient and stay tuned to be ready for the moment it is resumed
> 
> Cheers!





El Monitor said:


> *IMPORTANT NOTE:
> *
> 
> A short Holiday break to our project!
> ...


----------



## SonnyBBQ (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi guys, do you have any date yet on when reservations might re-open?

Thanks


----------



## El Monitor (Jun 20, 2008)

SonnyBBQ said:


> Hi guys, do you have any date yet on when reservations might re-open?
> 
> Thanks


Hello Sonny,

We´re waiting for the permission of Mrs. Valentina Tereshkova.
Of course, we can´t make the project without permission, and in any case, we´ll respect her thoughts at 100%.
We know we have done things wrong from the beginning of the project. For example, the timing to ask for permission was absolutely erroneous, that´s the truth, so... on behalf of all who have participated in organizing the first steps of the project, we want to apologize to Mrs. Tereshkova.

Please, keep waiting for news.
Hopefully we´ll have permission to make this beautiful project to honor Mrs. Tereshkova.

Greetings.


----------



## chetwin (Jan 2, 2012)

I for one respect your team's efforts. None of us can criticise a group of enthusiasts making things happen!


----------



## SonnyBBQ (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks El Monitor. I did not mean it disrespectful, but me (and others) being so eager to get on board just shows what a great job you have been doing.

It is a fantastic project and hope that, even if Valentina declines, you would use your creativity and lessons learned for another project.


----------



## watch22 (Oct 25, 2008)

pwalsh21 said:


> I'm really amazed that not a single one of us thought to ask if anyone had gotten Ms. Tereshkova's permission.


I did.

In post #36 - "Hmm - in the US you can't publish somebody's image without their permission. I couldn't print tshirts with a picture of Madonna, for example. Maybe it's different in Russia."


----------



## Bobzep (Oct 30, 2010)

Has anyone else considered asking for a refund because of the uncertainty of delivery?


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

Bob Bethell said:


> Has anyone else considered asking for a refund because of the uncertainty of delivery?


Well, I am currently thinking about it since it feels like the project will take a long time.


----------



## Bobzep (Oct 30, 2010)

If Irina Maier can't get our honoree's approval, no one can. And, based on my recent experience and that of others, I am losing faith in Vostok's capability of delivering the quality of product it once did.
Or maybe I should just have a beer and not worry about it!


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

It's crossed my mind too, but i've no doubt as soon as i did it'll be all things go and i'd lose out, so patience is called for, at least until we know if permission is granted or not.
I'll agree that Vostok has seemed to have reduced the product quality, dials especially, but seeing as this will be a custom dial i wouldn't worry so much 

Chris


----------



## Bobzep (Oct 30, 2010)

You have a point! You are also correct about dials. It might have been mentioned somewhere, but is this dial supposed to have raised numerals or the more common painted numbers?


----------



## WelshWatchNut (Mar 15, 2012)

sorcer said:


> Well, I am currently thinking about it since it feels like the project will take a long time.


Same here tbh but may leave till the weekend tbh to see if there's any progress by then


----------



## Oldheritage (Jan 3, 2009)

Calm down guys, I'm sure that if the project goes belly-up we'll all get our money back, no questions asked. So why worry before hand? 

I'm confident Vostok will be able to supply adequate quality, I haven't had an issue with any of my 9 Vostok powered watches...


----------



## El Monitor (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi guys,

Please, take a little calm, we're trying to solve it, 

We're sure Mrs. Tereshkova will give us a reply about it. Meanwhile, think positive.

Happy week to all of you.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## medicus2013 (Mar 9, 2011)

If you guys start taking new orders I would like to reserve (1) of the *AMM-710 (**"New bezel" / black dial). ** Also, if anyone decides to give up a red 420 I would be happy to pick up one of those as well. *El Monitor please drop me a PM when and if you want my paypal info. Thanks!


----------



## bugattidrm (Jan 23, 2007)

One (1) AMM-710 Blue, Pay Pal PM ([email protected])
WUS forumer; non-EU

Great job you guys putting this project together. About time Vostok honored Valentina!

Thanks,
BugattiDRM
St. Louis , MO USA


----------



## Girolamo (Oct 8, 2011)

bugattidrm said:


> One (1) AMM-710 Blue, Pay Pal PM ([email protected]al.net)
> WUS forumer; non-EU
> 
> Great job you guys putting this project together. About time Vostok honored Valentina!
> ...





medicus2013 said:


> If you guys start taking new orders I would like to reserve (1) of the *AMM-710 (**"New bezel" / black dial). ** Also, if anyone decides to give up a red 420 I would be happy to pick up one of those as well. *El Monitor please drop me a PM when and if you want my paypal info. Thanks!


https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/valentina-tereshkova-watch-project-update-july-2012-a-717113.html


----------



## GenkiSushi (Aug 10, 2012)

Been lurking the forums for sometime. And I just came accross this thread. If possible can I place a reservation to one of the proposed watch if ever this goes through? Specifically the AMM-710 model (black dial)? 

Will pay through Paypal, non-EU. Thanks in advance!


----------



## El Monitor (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi guys,

We have important news for the project

Tonight I will explain you all details.

Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Ratfacedgit (Dec 27, 2011)

El Monitor said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> We have important news for the project
> 
> ...


Oh man, your are killing me.:roll: No worries, I'm sure it's good news.

Dan


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

El Monitor said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> We have important news for the project
> 
> ...


Tease........


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

"Important" news aren't "good" news or "exciting" news, usually. 
Let us wait patiently.


----------



## Girolamo (Oct 8, 2011)

El Monitor said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> We have important news for the project
> 
> ...


:-!


----------



## El Monitor (Jun 20, 2008)

*IMPORTANT NOTE:*


Irina has spoken to Mrs.Tereshkova daughter (Elena Nikolajeva-Tershkova) several times. 
Elena manages all organisational questions for her mother related to the next year festivity.
Elena discussed the project with her mother a couple of times but it came to no agreement because Mrs Tereshkova would like adifferent dial design.
She is not against the project on principle but she can't agree to the present design. 
We respect her decision.

A new layout will be offered by Elena, although we don´t know when she will do it.

*Meanwhile, it would be reasonable to put the current project on ice and refund all the payments **to avoid any financial uncertainty.
Irina will refund all PayPal accounts / bank accounts on next Monday-Tuesday.
*
Certainly, we think this is the best solution we can find by now, but take for sure we will work to find a good chance to make the project.

In any case, let´s wait for the dial designs of Mrs. Tereshkova and then, we will take our own decision.

Nothing more to say, guys.
Thanks and excuse for the inconveniences.

P.S: 
- Thanks to Mr. Vitalij (Vostok) for spending their time and for give to us all the support required. Also, we´re so sorry for all the inconveniences.
- Thanks to Mrs. Irina Maier, Achim Colbow and all the P.Maier team for the support and great work they´re doing for us.


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

I am sorry to hear this news but hopefully the project can be restarted in the near future. Thank you El Monitor, and to all those involved in trying to make this project a reality.


----------



## JRMTactical (May 4, 2011)

Oh well, you all tried! We shall see if another design meets with approval. Til then.....


----------



## marty0341 (Dec 21, 2011)

I am sorry to hear this as well. I am grateful to all of those involved that made this project possible. Thank you all!


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

Shot down in flames ....... I feel very sorry for the initiators of this project to see all their hard work come to no fruition. 

Thanks for the effort gentlemen. Lots of hours and effort must have gone into this. Much appreciated. 

Truely a bummer.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

It there a sense as to what she found objectionable about the current design?


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear this (

But on the bright side to get a design by the great pioneer herself is a massive plus imo )

Still the same cases and colours or just wait and see


----------



## wood (Dec 3, 2011)

El Monitor!

I´ll hope everything turns out ok. Thanks for your engagement!

wood


----------



## SonnyBBQ (Jul 26, 2012)

Keeping my fingers crossed for an approved design. This has really been a great effort and hope it will not be lost. Personally I actually like the current designs a lot. Fresh and still in line with Vostok style. But who knows what will come out now... Still keeping an eye on this thread...


----------



## Girolamo (Oct 8, 2011)

Too bad. But we must respect the decision of Valentina. At least we have a watch designed by herself.Good luck!


----------



## pwalsh21 (Jan 13, 2009)

I can't imagine what she found objectionable about any of the designs, which makes me wonder if it was a problem with the design or the source of the design; perhaps she has bigger plans than selling watches to a few hundred forumers without getting a piece of the action. Either way, the fact that Irina couldn't nail down *when* a design might be forthcoming doesn't bode well, folks. That is either "no" without saying no or they are evaluating other options that will cost us all a lot more money to buy. Either way, I'm not holding my breath waiting for a replacement. 

I do very much appreciate the efforts of all involved and am sorry it didn't work out.


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

Many thanks for the update. Sad but I hope the solution will be found.


----------



## Recoil (Sep 15, 2011)

So are we (WUS & HdR) now out of the loop in terms of design and supply.

Anyhow a big thanks to all that have moved it this far.


----------



## Ratfacedgit (Dec 27, 2011)

pwalsh21 said:


> I can't imagine what she found objectionable about any of the designs, which makes me wonder if it was a problem with the design or the source of the design; perhaps she has bigger plans than selling watches to a few hundred forumers without getting a piece of the action. Either way, the fact that Irina couldn't nail down *when* a design might be forthcoming doesn't bode well, folks. That is either "no" without saying no or they are evaluating other options that will cost us all a lot more money to buy. Either way, I'm not holding my breath waiting for a replacement.
> 
> I do very much appreciate the efforts of all involved and am sorry it didn't work out.


I agree, the wording does not pass the smell test. Like we say in the USA about politics, "follow the money".


----------



## avers (Feb 25, 2010)

Sad news, but at least we tried. Many thank to the organizers of this effort!


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

terrible news  I was very optimistic what a deception... well from our side everything was done with responsibility and following the rules. I personally want to thank *El Monitor* for his excellent disposition and effort on this great project, thanks to Irina too, despite the bad feeling thanks to Mrs. Tershkova... she is the Muse of this project after all.


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

How about resurrecting this project by choosing another space discovery icon..... LEIKA! First living being in space .First dog in space...doubt any of Leika's relatives would object.


----------



## chetwin (Jan 2, 2012)

Sorry to hear the news, I appreciate the teams efforts.


----------



## oceanpriest (Jul 6, 2012)

MEzz said:


> How about resurrecting this project by choosing another space discovery icon..... LEIKA! First living being in space .First dog in space...doubt any of Leika's relatives would object.


or zizzou society watch :-d


----------



## burningsky68 (Aug 12, 2012)

A Leika watch would be awsome!

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830L usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bobzep (Oct 30, 2010)

When I was in 8th grade that little space dog was quite the hero! We were all very sad when his air ran out.


----------



## medicus2013 (Mar 9, 2011)

Yeah...honestly I just liked the overall design and colors. I would be more than happy to still buy the watch minus the lady's face and date commemoration. Dog...some moon festival....whatever....just a unique Vostok...


----------



## frantsous (Feb 11, 2011)

MEzz said:


> How about resurrecting this project by choosing another space discovery icon..... LEIKA! First living being in space .First dog in space...doubt any of Leika's relatives would object.


Valentina's project shows that commemoration are for dead people 

What about Korolev for 2016 ....


----------



## WelshWatchNut (Mar 15, 2012)

Shame things have stalled at such a stage but thanks to the team for initiating the project even though its fruition may be some way off sadly.

I shall put my refund to good use though for the watch on my short term radar!


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

Sad indeed, i also liked those dials. Just too bad for those who spent so much time and energy onto this project, but that's life and sometimes we have to learn the hard way, but it's not all over yet. 

Best of luck for the continuation, I'll be patiently waiting to see what comes next.


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

I am wondering, why we do not modify the watch with the red star and the planet to celebrate someone else? For example Korolev or Tsiolkovski? Let's take the best elements - the red dial, the red star, the planet and to add a small round Sputnik flying around?


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

Good call. Or a closed fist with a raised middle fi.... oh well, never mind.


----------



## blue_quartz (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks for the hard work put in so far!


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

BTW... Lest it goes unmentioned, I received my refund yesterday as promised! Kudos to the team for a very smooth process to date.

I'm hoping that all the positive energy can be refocused on another worthy project. The idea of a watch commemorating Leika sounds intriguing.

Cheers!


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

mysterian said:


> BTW... Lest it goes unmentioned, I received my refund yesterday as promised! Kudos to the team for a very smooth process to date.
> 
> I'm hoping that all the positive energy can be refocused on another worthy project. The idea of a watch commemorating Leika sounds intriguing.
> 
> Cheers!


Ditto here! :-!


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

medicus2013 said:


> Yeah...honestly I just liked the overall design and colors. I would be more than happy to still buy the watch minus the lady's face and date commemoration. Dog...some moon festival....whatever....just a unique Vostok...


I received my refund thank you guys! count me in for any oncoming project!

and yeah... the design without the name and face still looks great!


----------



## GenkiSushi (Aug 10, 2012)

I thank you for the work you guys did on your project. I know I'm just a new member, but I feel you guys. Hopefully this project comes alive again be it the same or new project. You guys deserve better. Good luck.


----------



## Oldheritage (Jan 3, 2009)

Girolamo said:


> Too bad. But we must respect the decision of Valentina. At least we have a watch designed by herself.Good luck!


I hope we do receive a design that we can all agree on so that this wonderful occasion does not go to waste.


----------



## avers (Feb 25, 2010)

Here's an idea for which no permission is required.

Soviet Union was formed in Dec of 1922, so this year is 90 yrs annyversary of the event. Why not commemorate the formtion of the country which gave us all wonderful watch designs?


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

I have been out of the country for a week. I checked my bank statement tonight and see I have been reimbursed for the Tereshkova watches. What a shame. Hopefully like a phoenix the project will rise again. I don't think all is lost, in fact if (when) we get a new watch it will have personal input by the Great Lady herself. That will make it really special! Not forgetting all the months of hard work put in by the original team. I would like to thank every one of you for your effort.


----------



## michele (Feb 10, 2006)

Just wanted to add some considerations. The stop to the project is not a tragedy. 

These are natural consequences when you make things in honest and correct way. We don´t care about what people do or think - we want to work without infringing copyright or making some other tricks. Valentina allowed us to make the watch if it will be based on her ideas, although we don´t know how the watch should be made. We will wait. 

Anyway, the designs made by Janez and HDR are too cool to be thrown away. So i think there will be other chances to re-use them, albeit not in the way hypothized by some people here.


----------

